# Urban 75 in a book



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

My book is out on amazon ( cheap) and play.com ( cheaper, under a fiver inc. delivery) and it's in book shops  *but not supermarkets or WH Smiths*. It can be found in Waterstones ( 3 for 2) and Borders ( some promotion not sure how much off) and it has a dedication to urban 75 in it, and quite a bit about the site in it, so I thought I would drop into the book thread and say so, in case any of you are still interested. And I am sorry for the obvious plug and pimpage and spam.   But it is kind of topical, it's a tribute to you lot on urban as well as quite a few other people. A few people have PM-d and asked me where to get it and how much etc, however, they haven't started a thread to do this  so here you go. A thread, embarassingly started by the author. Yuk. Sorry. Thank you urban.

_runs away quickly_


----------



## ymu (Jul 29, 2007)

*makes a note to remind Crispy to update his registration spikes graph*


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Book Description

omg 
edit: _Best of luck to you, fiance & Miff_


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

It has a happy ending though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 29, 2007)

Read about it in the guardian the other day, dead chuffed that its all come good in the end for you, im looking forward to reading it


----------



## LDR (Jul 29, 2007)

Excellent.  I've just ordered it now and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Media whore to a spammer. Great.

Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Media whore to a spammer. Great.
> 
> Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.



Fine, Firky. Whatever. Do feel free to send me a PM explaining why and I will take great pleasure in deleting it sight unseen.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 29, 2007)

was that you on Sky News the other day ... ???


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

....asking for an inquiry into the roots of radicalisation and saying I felt sorry for the bomber's wife and kid? Yes.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Media whore to a spammer. Great.
> 
> Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.


Ever wondered if it's sometimes best to keep your unpleasantly negative thoughts to yourself?

One day something may affect you so much that you feel compelled to turn in to a "media whore" to publicise something that you feel needs to be heard.


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Media whore to a spammer. Great.
> 
> Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.



You are a deeply unpleasant human being.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't be a silly boy, Firky. 


Well done on the book release BK!


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Fine, Firky. Whatever. Do feel free to send me a PM explaining why and I will take great pleasure in deleting it sight unseen.



 

Do what you want, you're a strong enough person not to take onboard what the likes of me have to say. I do not know you from Adam - other than the obvious stuff, I just feel you have used "it" and urban75 as a vehicle to further yourself. Like I said I don't know you from Adam so I can't really say. Simply the impression I get from it all and with it being a very sensative area you're almost immune from critics...


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Simply the impression I get from it all and with it being a very sensative area you're almost immune from critics...


Have you _any_ idea what "criticism" she's had to put up with recently?

Or are you really that thick?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes  Firky, because after failing the Big Brother auditions repeatedly, getting raped and bombed and stalked by demented strangers leapt to mind as the _obvious_ and easy route to megabucks and global stardom. It's all done me the power of good,  even though my earnings have dived by 80% and my previous career has evaporated, the important thing is that I feel better for writing a book about PTSD, published by a titchy independent publisher for zilch advance -  and get to say so in a single thread about my thanks to the people of the site you and I are on featuring prominently  in a book wot I wrote .   Jesus.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

You should try reading the book, Firky. I finished it yesterday and it's one of the best I have read in a long time.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm gonna give it a look  

Well done BK on coming through to the other side  

What a journey.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't do Big Brother fuck sake.

Hello stobs.

I am going to be burned alive here


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

I was being sarcastic, Firky dear. Of course I haven't done fucking BB

Cheers Stobs!


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Do Celebrity Love Island instead.


----------



## Celt (Jul 29, 2007)

Fuck of Firky 

I bought your book this week from Amazon BK and have just started reading it.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 29, 2007)

Well done BK.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 29, 2007)

Christ Firky, you really ae a twat. 

I'll be buying it in my next amazon parcel drop.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 29, 2007)

Well done BK!  





			
				firky said:
			
		

> I do not know you from Adam - other than the obvious stuff, I just feel you have used "it" and urban75 as a vehicle to further yourself.



How did Felicity Lowde manage to acces firky's log in from prison?


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I just feel you have used "it" and urban75 as a vehicle to further yourself



precious c*nt


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> ...
> I am going to be burned alive here



Getting hot yet?  

I've ordered the book purely on the U75 connection/mention thing. Not the sort of thing I would normally read, but I'll read it and probably get some good out of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking forward to reading the book, BK. Welcome back SS, you've been missed. Don't be a knob, firky.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> .



Oh, you're back


----------



## Maggot (Jul 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Oh, you're back


Why the roll eyes?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2007)

Well done on your book coming out, BK, and nice to see you back Stobart Stopper.

firky, can't you play nicely, just for once?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2007)

well done BK, i'll order it later...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> My book is out on amazon ( cheap) and play.com ( cheaper, under a fiver inc. delivery) and it's in book shops  *but not supermarkets or WH Smiths*. It can be found in Waterstones ( 3 for 2)



The Friday Project published my friends book earlier this year
Nice People I hear

Good luck with it all, when are you on R & J, or Oprah?  Plenty much book sales.

Firky, stfu pal


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> You should try reading the book, Firky. I finished it yesterday and it's one of the best I have read in a long time.



Oi, what are you doing here?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> The Friday Project published my friends book earlier this year
> Nice People I hear
> 
> Good luck with it all, when are you on R & J, or Oprah?  Plenty much book sales.
> ...



Friday Project are very lovely to work with. I used to be a regular on their forum for years. Oprah, R&J, I can only dream of. It will have to be word of mouth and crossing fingers although there is some features stuff happening and local radio thanks to Friday Project getting a PR team on it.

Thank you x lots to urbanites who have read the book. Urban 75 features in 5 chapters and the dedications.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger: Really big congratulations love, it's been one hell of a journey. You're like a Weeble, you will not be knocked down. I'm in utter awe. 

Stobes: What the fook are you doing back, like some grim wraith in our midst? 

Firky: You've been dreadfully misbehaved and ignoble, I expect you to apologise.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.


That's something you'd know a bit about - comes with the territory of being Mr Offensive, Urban’s uber one-trick attention seeker: _*No, not her, shine the spotlight on meeeeee*_

BK- hope it goes well. Hope you need to reach outside your personal experiences for the next work


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm looking forward to reading this.  It arrived a week or so ago from Play.  I even felt bad ordering it from there as it was cheaper and I didn't know if you lost out financially.  

Take no notice of Firky.  It's no ones business but your own if you want to write a book.  It's not like anyone is being forced to buy it.


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2007)

How come you lot ordered it ages ago before this thread


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> My book is out on amazon ( cheap) and play.com ( cheaper, under a fiver inc. delivery) and it's in book shops  *but not supermarkets or WH Smiths*. It can be found in Waterstones ( 3 for 2) and Borders ( some promotion not sure how much off) and it has a dedication to urban 75 in it, and quite a bit about the site in it, so I thought I would drop into the book thread and say so, in case any of you are still interested. And I am sorry for the obvious plug and pimpage and spam.   But it is kind of topical, it's a tribute to you lot on urban as well as quite a few other people. A few people have PM-d and asked me where to get it and how much etc, however, they haven't started a thread to do this  so here you go. A thread, embarassingly started by the author. Yuk. Sorry. Thank you urban.
> 
> _runs away quickly_



well done Badger - your story inspires me a lot and i really look forward to reading it!


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll ask my local library to get it.

(welcome back stobes)


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> How come you lot ordered it ages ago before this thread



there was mention of it a few weeks back in a thread in community chat I think,  when the Guardian did an interview, pre-publication, so a few people might have pre-ordered it,  but since then the book has actually been published and is in book shops which was not the case before. The point is though that it is now much CHEAPER and on July deals online, so rather than peopel here pay full price in bookshops, thought I'd flag up the fact that it is currently on a special low rate online. A few people PMd me about it and it is not in supermarkets or WH Smiths. 

 It's the nearest I can do for an u75 special discount, point people to the under a fiver online option, instead of paying £6.99 in a shop. I do lose out financially but if I could do an u75 special offer I would


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers BK, apart from the last few days I haven't posted for about four months so I missed the other thread about it.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Getting hot yet?



Nah, I predictated such a response.


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Nah, I predictated such a response.



You predicted that people would object to an obnoxious wanker?

Truly you have deep insight into mankinds psychological make up. Did you have to study before you came aware that you had this ability to stare deep into a man's soul, or are you just naturally gifted?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

Message for Firky from Mrs Magpie:
Behave yourself, and stop being nasty to Badger Kitten.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2007)

Ooh, could you do my modding for me too?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

What's it's worth?
 
Mrs Magpie left a big steaming bag of dog shit hanging in my neighbour's tree on Friday, she meant to throw it over into the alleyway at the back of our house but it got stuck, still hanging there.

Seeing as I don't much like these neighbour's as their dog shits in our garden sometimes, I feel it's some sort of karma.


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Firky: You've been dreadfully misbehaved and ignoble, I expect you to apologise.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> What's it's worth?
> 
> Mrs Magpie left a big steaming bag of dog shit hanging in my neighbour's tree on Friday, she meant to throw it over into the alleyway at the back of our house but it got stuck, still hanging there.
> 
> Seeing as I don't much like these neighbour's as their dog shits in our garden sometimes, I feel it's some sort of karma.


I was lucky enough to get a PM detailing the above.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

It actually doesn't look too unpleasant, very carroty. I think the squirrel thought it was onto a good thing this morning, thnking it might have been a bag of bird seeds but once he got close up he must have realised it was in fact a bag of shit.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

>



It's the only way of teaching them, I'm telling you!!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> What's it's worth?
> 
> Mrs Magpie left a big steaming bag of dog shit hanging in my neighbour's tree on Friday, she meant to throw it over into the alleyway at the back of our house but it got stuck, still hanging there.
> 
> Seeing as I don't much like these neighbour's as their dog shits in our garden sometimes, I feel it's some sort of karma.



Ah happy days 

Nice to see you back proper like stobes. Firkyducks don't be a tosser.

Yay BK - this is the perfect excuse to buy some music which I haven't allowed myself to splurge on in my current state of penury


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> , meant to throw it (the sack of dog shit) over into the alleyway at the back of our house



 
What a twat (Mrs Magpie, not SS)

People like that give dog owners a bad name.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> What a twat (Mrs Magpie, not SS)
> 
> People like that give dog owners a bad name.



 

You so cannot call Mrs Magpie a twat


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Message for Firky from Mrs Magpie:
> Behave yourself, and stop being nasty to Badger Kitten.




Bless it!


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You so cannot call Mrs Magpie a twat



I don't know her (I do know she used to be a mod on here and thats about it) so she may be otherwise sound, but based on her behaviour here, a twat is about right


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It's the only way of teaching them, I'm telling you!!



"them"?


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> You predicted that people would object to an obnoxious wanker?
> 
> Truly you have deep insight into mankinds psychological make up. Did you have to study before you came aware that you had this ability to stare deep into a man's soul, or are you just naturally gifted?



Bit of both really. One of my many gifts. And things I have been endowed with. Do you have any?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 29, 2007)

Your first posts on the bombings on here seem like such a short time ago. You've been through so much in that time (and before from the sounds of it) - it's fantastic you've got through it all in one piece, and congratulations on the book.  

I wonder given the subject matter I can get away reading it in official study time  (I'm a trainee mental health professional with an interest in PTSD).


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> I don't know her (I do know she used to be a mod on here and thats about it) so she may be otherwise sound, but based on her behaviour here, a twat is about right


You havent been around here for very long though, have you?
So don't call my mate a twat.  Mrs M is quite capable of clearing up the guide dog's shit in a responsible way. The tree got in the way. The shit was in a biodegradable bag and makes good compost for the alleyway. 

Sorry, Badger Kitten, your book thread has now turned into a thread about a bag of dog shit.


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Mrs M is quite capable of clearing up the guide dog's shit in a responsible way. The tree got in the way. The shit was in a biodegradable bag and makes good compost for the alleyway.


Bollocks!!!!


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> "them"?




Yes, people like you. People who see things from a wider viewpoint, but who forget sometimes that this can come across as offensive and hurtful.

I'm all for testing the boundaries of acceptability, and questioning people's sedate ideas, their lazy assumptions. I really like it when a group of people are challenged out of their ideas, and you tend to be the type of person who does that. But as with every dangerous sport, sometimes the guideline breaks, and yours just broke.

You're a lovely chap. You just cross the line sometimes. And what kind of friend would I be if I didn't tell you that?


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know if to say thanks, cry or be angry. :-|


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> You havent been around here for very long though, have you?



Longer than you think


> So don't call my mate a twat.  Mrs M is quite capable of clearing up the guide dog's shit in a responsible way. The tree got in the way. The shit was in a biodegradable bag and makes good compost for the alleyway.


Serious health hazard. Lift up the manhole cover and shove it down, if you can't bury it.
Blind or not, still a twat in my book


----------



## trashpony (Jul 29, 2007)

Group hug


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I don't know if to say thanks, cry or be angry. :-|


or scared.  


Good luck with the book BK.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Group hug




 

Hello Stobs, where have you been?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

Getting back to BK's book. The first chapter is quite harrowing, had me in tears. I have already seen her account of the actual bombing before but it's still hard to read again. The book is beautifully written, every emotion comes out and it's hard not to be moved by it.

This is an important book for people to read because they need to understand that while BK didn't lose limbs like many of the other victims, the memories of that day are just as frightening for her. Although she isn't left with huge physical reminders that are obvious for all to see, like Jill Hick's, who lost her legs,  you must remember that she was still in that carriage where the bomb went off, saw the injuries and will never forget the smells and sights of that terrible day.

That's why it annoys me when she gets accused of "cashing in" etc. Books like this need to be written, for people like me, who were not involved, to understand and for other victims who havent' spoken out to see that they are not alone.
I just can't fathom why BK has been harrassed and stalked, attacked by various nutters. She seems like a decent enough person to me who just happened to be there on 7/7 and wants to write about it.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Blind or not, still a twat in my book


She isn't blind.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

.


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Getting back on topic, I'm inclined to agree with Firky. Certainly a serious media whore.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2007)

Firky, this isn't the thread for that picture thanks.  Can you change it to a link if you must post it?


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> She isn't blind.



You mentioned a guide dog, so I therefore assumed she couldn't see  

Anyway if she can that gives her even less excuse.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> You mentioned a guide dog, so I therefore assumed she couldn't see
> 
> Anyway if she can that gives her even less excuse.




Idiot.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> You mentioned a guide dog, so I therefore assumed she couldn't see
> 
> Anyway if she can that gives her even less excuse.



You haven't met stobs neighbours.


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> You haven't met stobs neighbours.


tbf, throwing dog shit at the neighbours is much more acceptable than throwing it in the street.


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> You haven't met stobs neighbours.




PMSL


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Getting back on topic, I'm inclined to agree with Firky. Certainly a serious media whore.



 Tsk, I think you are getting ''media whore'' confused with a) campaigner for an independent inquiry with survivors and bereaved families b) author doing contracted book PR c) freelance writer whose income has dived since switching jobs. Perhaps you are confusing me with Paris Hilton? It's certainly a terribly easy mistake to make for some. After all, she also breathes in and out and appears in the media sometimes. 

I am also having trouble distingusing you from ''troll'' or ''poorly-informed arsewipe''.

 Silly us. We must concentrate harder in future, it's so easy to get confused, isn't it?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Tsk, I think you are getting ''media whore'' confused with a) campaigner for an independent inquiry with survivors and bereaved families b) author doing contracted book PR c) freelance writer whose income has dived since switching jobs. Perhaps you are confusing me with Paris Hilton? It's certainly a terribly easy mistake to make for some. After all, she also breathes in and out and appears in the media sometimes.
> 
> I am also having trouble distingusing you from ''troll'' or ''poorly-informed arsewipe''.
> 
> Silly us. We must concentrate harder in future, it's so easy to get confused, isn't it?




Class.


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)

I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.

Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)
> 
> I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.
> 
> Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?


LOL


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)
> 
> I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.
> 
> Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?




oh jesus


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I don't know if to say thanks, cry or be angry. :-|



Do none!! 

I'm serious though. You might well have an issue worth talking about (the collusion with the media of people with a story to tell and a cause to advance) - but the way you've said it is almost designed to be hurtful, which detracts from your point, and puts you in a bad light you don't belong in.


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

I have it on good authority that BK is in fact a Jewish lizard from the planet Zog, and this book is actually the first stage of her masterplan to destroy humanity.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)
> 
> I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.
> 
> Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?





Fuck me! Didn't see that curve ball coming


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> I have it on good authority that BK is in fact a Jewish lizard from the planet Zog, and this book is actually the first stage of her masterplan to destroy humanity.



Damn, outed! Blast those pesky Protocols of Zion!


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)
> 
> I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.
> 
> Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?



If you have any evidence that this published account of events has been made up, I suggest you post it, or withdraw that libel. This is a known person we are talking about, not some numpty Urban cartoon. Watch your mouth.


----------



## Thora (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Damn, outed! Blast those pesky Protocols of Zion!


No one fools me missy


----------



## keicar (Jul 29, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> If you have any evidence that this published account of events has been made up, I suggest you post it, or withdraw that libel. This is a known person we are talking about, not some numpty Urban cartoon. Watch your mouth.


I do recall someone else on here claiming to be a 7/7 witness but having made it all up though, and being caught out by posters.

However I have none, so I must withdraw.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

Smart move, sunshine


----------



## Wookey (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> I do recall someone else on here claiming to be a 7/7 witness but having made it all up though, and being caught out by posters.
> 
> However I have none, so I must withdraw.



Very well.


----------



## Celt (Jul 29, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> I do recall someone else on here claiming to be a 7/7 witness but having made it all up though, and being caught out by posters.
> 
> However I have none, so I must withdraw.



so you've been registered here since may - and yet you remember what happened here two years ago.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats to you BK, those of us "across the pond" can't order from Amazon.UK....so I went to my favorite independent book store and gave them the title...he was most interested in the book ...ordering numerous copies for his stores (3) here in southern California.

Oprah may not be so far-fetched as you think


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 29, 2007)

Oooh. Class. Cheers. Tell him I'm doing _This American Life_ in a few weeks


----------



## TheNegotiator (Jul 29, 2007)

just bought the book


----------



## JoMo1953 (Jul 29, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Oooh. Class. Cheers. Tell him I'm doing _This American Life_ in a few weeks


Is that the Public Broadcast Radio Show or the Cable Network TV Series??  If I'm not mistaken the PBS Radio Show is from Chicago....which of course is Oprah's Town!!


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Bit of both really. One of my many gifts. And things I have been endowed with. Do you have any?



I have the ability to spot a self absorbed obnoxious asshole pretty easily. Oh and I was once the body double for the most fertile man in Ireland. Plus I have a fairly accurate "vile fuckwit" observer. Hey you got the former and latter humming.


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> I have the ability to spot a self absorbed obnoxious asshole pretty easily. Oh and I was once the body double for the most fertile man in Ireland. Plus I have a fairly accurate "vile fuckwit" observer. Hey you got the former and latter humming.


I think you're lying and looking like a pile of horse shit isn't a good thing. really.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

get a room you two


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> You are a deeply unpleasant human being.



That's a pretty rubbish criticism tbh. 

But i've just cracked another beer


----------



## treefrog (Jul 30, 2007)

It am bunfight tiem now pls? I'm sure there's a good point under the name-calling but I don't think this thread is the place for it...

Congrats BK


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I think you're lying and looking like a pile of horse shit isn't a good thing. really.



Well hey, that's your opinion. It flies in the face of most people here, who think you're behaving like a total cunt, but whatever walter mitty esque "iconaclastic" persona bullshit you need to delude yourself with in order to give yourself the pathetic delusion of self worth...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2007)

Just ordered it from play.com, well done BK!


----------



## rollinder (Jul 30, 2007)

Firky - stop being a cunt.

Badger Kitten - I'll look for it in Waterstone's tommorow.
btw. is there a reason Smiths aren't stocking it?


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> Well hey, that's your opinion. It flies in the face of most people here, who think you're behaving like a total cunt, but whatever walter mitty esque "iconaclastic" persona bullshit you need to delude yourself with in order to give yourself the pathetic delusion of self worth...



 

Did you get a hardon typing that?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2007)

what fucking bullshit. blatant spam but we turn a blind eye to it. marvellous.

fuck waterstones. fuck smiths, fuck the lot of you tbh.

well done my arse. i'm off on holiday which i'm profoundly grateful for. laters


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Did you get a hardon typing that?



probably


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> what fucking bullshit. blatant spam but we turn a blind eye to it. marvellous.
> 
> fuck waterstones. fuck smiths, fuck the lot of you tbh.
> 
> well done my arse. i'm off on holiday which i'm profoundly grateful for. laters



ciao bella
x


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> Quite frankly (and I'm going WAY out on a limb here)
> 
> I put it to you me duck that you have made the whole thing up.
> 
> Admit it. You weren't on the tube on 7/7 were you?


Back it up or STFU.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Did you get a hardon typing that?



No! Firky you fool! Dig up!

firky no seriously you could keep up the pithy one liner debate it's just that  you're already shoddy stock pile is now dumped onto the emergency cliche stockpile. Any minute now you'll be reduced to "I am rubber you are glue". Its embarssing you're a third rate asshole hurling abuse at a woman who has endured real pain , real suffering and has a self depricating charm about herself. Your depth of sanity means you are incapable of grasping her BB piss take.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> probably



You probably got a hard on? Is your cock so small you have to make an educated guess? Is it that small that it's a theoritical event for you? "pass me the lubb and an electronic scope I could have a wank?"


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

JoMo1953 said:
			
		

> Is that the Public Broadcast Radio Show or the Cable Network TV Series??  If I'm not mistaken the PBS Radio Show is from Chicago....which of course is Oprah's Town!!



Is it? Oooh! It's the radio thing. Except, like a muppet, I forgot to actually mention the book, so I will just have to hope they talk about it in the pre-amble. It's a show about conspiraloons, a reprise of the radio 4 one with Jon Ronson where Jon told David Shalyer to fuck off, remade for the US.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Badger Kitten - I'll look for it in Waterstone's tommorow.
> btw. is there a reason Smiths aren't stocking it?



Yes, it's a small book from a very small indie publishing company and no promotion money to speak off, not a mass market million-seller. So no Smiths.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 30, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Getting back to BK's book. The first chapter is quite harrowing, had me in tears. I have already seen her account of the actual bombing before but it's still hard to read again. The book is beautifully written, every emotion comes out and it's hard not to be moved by it.
> 
> This is an important book for people to read because they need to understand that while BK didn't lose limbs like many of the other victims, the memories of that day are just as frightening for her. Although she isn't left with huge physical reminders that are obvious for all to see, like Jill Hick's, who lost her legs,  you must remember that she was still in that carriage where the bomb went off, saw the injuries and will never forget the smells and sights of that terrible day.
> 
> ...



I have read it and felt like this too. At the end of it though I did hope that there would soon be some closure on this chapter of her life and that she will go on to write about other things- other peoples stories as she said in the book she wished to...
Shes very good at it


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a small book from a very small indie publishing company and no promotion money to speak off, not a mass market million-seller. So no Smiths.



I thought about this last night, I think it will appear in supermarkets soon enough, people will be interested and there are too few people around with a story to tell _and_ the ability to do justice to what happened on that day and since.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 30, 2007)

I just ordered 4 copies

one for me to read, one for BK to sign to my urban name, one for bk to sign to my real name and one for bk to sign for a book collector friend.

 

firky, I can't believe what a twat you're being 

behave ffs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

i will order this today - promise


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2007)

I ordered it.

Before I read it, I want to say congratulations on getting it published. After I have read it, I may (or may not, I suppose?) congratulate you on the content. 

I inadvertently recycled the article in the Guardian


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> It's a show about conspiraloons, a reprise of the radio 4 one with Jon Ronson where Jon told David Shalyer to fuck off, remade for the US.


What a fucking useless twat that Shalyer is.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you to everyone on urban who bought the book. Maybe I should have a pub session and buy you all a pint? I would like to do that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2007)

I will happily accept a pint and would seriously like to be part of a session to discuss the book (and get it signed!)


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have a pub session and buy you all a pint?


*editor's ears perk up


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *editor's ears perk up



quaffage


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

*a pint for u75 readers*

Okay. It is a deal. *Friday or Mondays I can do, 6.30pm-7.30pm,  maybe next week or week after, to give people time to read it? Albert presumably pub of choice, ( someone needs to tell me which road it is in) bring the book and I will buy you a pint! 

*will have to be those days as I am in Norwich visiting Mum Tues-Thurs  for the time being whilst she is in hospital so London socialising midweek is off for the forseeable


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Okay. It is a deal. *Friday or Mondays I can do, 6.30pm-7.30pm,  maybe next week or week after, to give people time to read it? Albert presumably pub of choice, ( someone needs to tell me which road it is in) bring the book and I will buy you a pint!
> 
> *will have to be those days as I am in Norwich visiting Mum Tues-Thurs  for the time being whilst she is in hospital so London socialising midweek is off for the forseeable



I could do next Monday (6th) or next Friday (10th). Currently, I could also do both those days the week after, too...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a note of warning

This is presumably a relatively short print run by a small publishers

Knowing badger kitten I think she's destined for great things and that she will publish further books

Loulou's advice is to get your hands on one of those all important rare 1st editions of the author's 1st book, get it signed in your urban user name and put the book in mylar for a few years, then sell on ebay for a lot of dosh. 

Of course you'll need to buy another one to read, so as to keep the signed on in good nick, but they're not expensive. 

In years to come you'll be kicking yourself if you don't do this


----------



## Aldebaran (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Thank you to everyone on urban who bought the book. Maybe I should have a pub session and buy you all a pint? I would like to do that.



Congratulations with your publication. 
I'm going to order it but I shall have to miss that offer. 

Seen the current situation in Europe and the particular attention for threats to the UK, maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to get it translated in a few languages

salaam.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2007)

How about a "free pint with every copy" sticker you could slap it on all the copies, and have a serious wallet wounding piss up down the Albert.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 30, 2007)

congrats bk  xx


----------



## moomoo (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Okay. It is a deal. *Friday or Mondays I can do, 6.30pm-7.30pm,  maybe next week or week after, to give people time to read it? Albert presumably pub of choice, ( someone needs to tell me which road it is in) bring the book and I will buy you a pint!
> 
> *will have to be those days as I am in Norwich visiting Mum Tues-Thurs  for the time being whilst she is in hospital so London socialising midweek is off for the forseeable




Can't you do a countrywide tour for those of us that aren't in London?


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I have a double instead of a pint?


----------



## obanite (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats BK! Will order it later


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2007)

Got some good reviews. I've ordered it from Amazon. Good luck and all that, I hope it's not too harsh.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Can I have a double instead of a pint?



cheeky northern fucker


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jul 30, 2007)

Good Luck BK


----------



## madamv (Jul 30, 2007)

Ordered  

Well done and good luck BK x


----------



## biff curtains (Jul 30, 2007)

Firky for teh win.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

*Dates for Pints for the book-buying urbanites*

Okay, is Monday 13 August or Friday 10 August best for me to come to the Albert and buy a pint for the lovely urbanites who have brought a copy of the book along?

*edit: UPDATE - NOW 17TH AUGUST*

 I can't sort out urbanite discounts  as it is discounted anyway but I can  *BUY u75 BUYERS TEH PINTS *   

Let me know your preferences.

Albert 6.30-7.30
Fri 10 or Mon 13 August?  YOU DECIDE.

EDIT UPDATE FOR CLARITY: *NOW 17TH AUGUST*

Tell me which. Bring a book and Badger K will buy a pint for you to say thank you. Offer applies to urbanites only because of the special important role urban had in the book and in the events of 2005 post 7/7. I am not exactly rolling in it after being made redundant. 

Firky I will buy you a pint or a single shot if you buy the book and bring proof along, otherwise, you can stick your thumb up your arse and suck it. 

Can't say fairer than that really.


----------



## LDR (Jul 30, 2007)

Free beer, I'm there.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 30, 2007)

I read about this recently.. in the Daily Mail !!!  

Gratz on book tho


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 30, 2007)

youve had a shitey time of late ! still what dont kill you makes you stronger , not my cup of tea the book from the write up good luck with it either way though , and i hope you have some good luck in the future .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Okay, is Monday 13 August or Friday 10 August best for me to come to the Albert and buy a pint for the lovely urbanites who have brought a copy of the book along?
> 
> I can't sort out urbanite discounts  as it is discounted anyway but I can  *BUY u75 BUYERS TEH PINTS *
> 
> ...


You may regret this!


----------



## audiotech (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll wait till the books released to charity shops.  

Well done BK.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, the Mail was a serialisation deal done with the publisher. Aghast, I looked at my contract. I had no wriggle room to say no.  Interestingly they left out the bit in the book where I said ( after they phoned up wanting a story) that I wouldn't wipe my arse on the Mail if terrorists blew up every bog roll in London


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You may regret this!



S'ok -pints are for people who bought copies. Sadly I can't stretch to the whole of urban, but I can thank the urbanites who bought the book. Even though that means I will technically be making 30p per book sale and spending £3.0 on the pint!

 I estimate about 15-17  people have bought the book on here so that is c. £50 spent saying thank you. Not bad after all the help I had from urban, without whom the book would not exist, because urban is part of the story of the book - a big part. And who knows, the buyers may tell all their pals and I may make it back....eventually.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> S'ok -pints are for people who bought copies. Sadly I can't stretch to the whole of urban, but I can thank the urbanites who bought the book. Even though that means I will technically be making 30p per book sale and spending £3.0 on the pint!
> 
> I estimate about 15-17  people have bought the book on here so that is c. £50 spent saying thank you. Not bad after all the help I had from urban, without whom the book would not exist, because urban is part of the story of the book - a big part. And who knows, the buyers may tell all their pals and I may make it back....eventually.




I still think you should do a regional beer buying tour.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Mail was a serialisation deal done with the publisher. Aghast, I looked at my contract. I had no wriggle room to say no.  Interestingly they left out the bit in the book where I said ( after they phoned up wanting a story) that I wouldn't wipe my arse on the Mail if terrorists blew up every bog roll in London



I thought that wasnt my imagination


----------



## Wookey (Jul 30, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I still think you should do a regional beer buying tour.



Yup, yup!!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2007)

so what the fuck is this about im to lazy to look on amazon and have thus far only worked out terrorism.

Good luck anyway and i hope your carear blows up like back packs on packed trains.

oh and hasten to add mrs magpie never liked her.


dave


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2007)

ooh - blimey.  I just read your latest news on facebook, bk.  

i'll let the woman herself tell it, but woot! (and indeed, 'yay!')


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2007)

kained&able said:
			
		

> so what the fuck is this about im to lazy to look on amazon and have thus far only worked out terrorism.
> 
> Good luck anyway and i hope your carear blows up like back packs on packed trains.
> 
> ...



Eh?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 30, 2007)

*shut it firky you nobber*




			
				Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Mail was a serialisation deal done with the publisher. Aghast, I looked at my contract. I had no wriggle room to say no.  Interestingly they left out the bit in the book where I said ( after they phoned up wanting a story) that I wouldn't wipe my arse on the Mail if terrorists blew up every bog roll in London



I did a double take when I saw it, and realised a Mail hack had had a go at it, seemingly airbrushing urban to 'a bulletin board'. But if it means more people hear about it then so much the better.


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2007)

Just ordered your book too BK. I hope it's a big success for you.x


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2007)

kained&able said:
			
		

> so what the fuck is this about im to lazy to look on amazon and have thus far only worked out terrorism.
> 
> Good luck anyway and i hope your carear blows up like back packs on packed trains.
> 
> ...


behave child


----------



## treelover (Jul 30, 2007)

AAAW, how nice, good on you and fuck the naysayers, as you say, from advertising exec to small run writer is not exactly  'cashing in', though if there is any silver lining, it is imo, is that you have left the stinky and amoral world of advertising behind....




> It's the nearest I can do for an u75 special discount, point people to the under a fiver online option, instead of paying £6.99 in a shop. I do lose out financially but if I could do an u75 special offer I would


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Okay, is Monday 13 August or Friday 10 August best for me to come to the Albert and buy a pint for the lovely urbanites who have brought a copy of the book along?
> 
> I can't sort out urbanite discounts  as it is discounted anyway but I can  *BUY u75 BUYERS TEH PINTS *
> 
> ...



Well what an incredibly generous offer, my copies on the way and I'm almost tempted, well by the signature rather than the pint. 
I'm very interested in reading this, not least because I found I was very disturbed by the events of that day. Obviously nothing on the scale of what you experienced but disturbed none the less. 




			
				Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Firky I will buy you a pint or a single shot if you buy the book and bring proof along, otherwise, you can stick your thumb up your arse and suck it.



That's over generous. Fascinated that you already know Firky's eating habits though...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> behave child



what???

all i wanna know is whats the book about?

or the back packs on packed trains thing? if so its a professor green line i was happenng to listent to while typing, it seemed appropriate. Possibly, im not quite sure what this book is about still.


dave


----------



## rollinder (Jul 30, 2007)

seeing it's (partly) about back packs on trains blowing up while she was on it
you can see why that's looks like a fucking insenstive comment


----------



## Celt (Jul 30, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Mail was a serialisation deal done with the publisher. Aghast, I looked at my contract. I had no wriggle room to say no.  Interestingly they left out the bit in the book where I said ( after they phoned up wanting a story) that I wouldn't wipe my arse on the Mail if terrorists blew up every bog roll in London




I've just remembered I saw that - and instantly burned the memory in white light 

Tell me when you are doing your northern buy Urbanites a pint tour  

And NO firky cannot have my pint


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Bring a book and Badger K will buy a pint for you to say thank you. Offer applies to urbanites only because of the special important role urban had in the book and in the events of 2005 post 7/7.


*Sneakily passes dog-eared copy of book to next Urbanite in queue.*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2007)

kained&able said:
			
		

> what???
> 
> all i wanna know is whats the book about?
> 
> ...



boolloks!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

After everything that could go wrong, going wrong, (which is what you might expect for a book officially launched on Friday 13th July vs. Alistair Campbell, then JK Rowling), I have had a break to end all breaks. As some of you know Mum had a severe stroke the week of the book launch. The party and all the launch stuff the publishers booked in had to be cancelled because of the family rushing to Norwich to be at the hospital with her. Since then, the book has been dropped and cancelled right left and centre, rejected  by supermarkets, WH Smiths, had the print run reduced and is only in some book stores. It was mistakenly hidden in ''self help'' for a week in Borders and I have been plugging away on local radio, which has been grim, trying to make up lost ground so it does't crash out completely in the first 4 weeks, and fail, never to be heard of again, which is not ideal when you have given up your career to be a writer.

But yesterday I got the break to end all breaks: Richard and Judy want me on today for 4 minutes. I am on with my dad (who is a vicar) & they want talking about being confronted with violence and evil first hand twice ( the stranger rape and the bomb)and what it does to faith/trust/sense of self/ability to cope, carry on etc. This is amazing  and as R&J is the show that makes writer's careers, wonderful for me. The book might not crash out after all now. 

Once again, the support of urbanites has made a huge difference as well. Because of some of you buying the book yesterday on amazon/play.com, my publishers are going to do a small online campaign, because they saw the online sales suddenly go up.

My God, I am looking forward to buying you lot who bought the book  pints. It will be an absolute pleasure. Friday 10 or Monday 13? let me know.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 31, 2007)

i think you deserve a lucky break or 3


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

what time are you on richard and judy?, i usually get back for the last 30 minutes


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice one! I shall be watching you today BK, and will be buying the book shortly  Really interested to read it.

Good luck on the show! Don't let Richard touch your knee or anything


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2007)

oh brilliant BK, good luck with it 


and kained & able, if you aren't willing to read the thread, please shut up


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

right - ordered it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 31, 2007)

If Richard asks you out for a drink say no! or at least don't let Judy hear you say yes.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> what time are you on richard and judy?, i usually get back for the last 30 minutes


I turned them down once. They wanted me to go on and talk about the Mayday protests. _As if!_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I turned them down once. They wanted me to go on and talk about the Mayday protests. _As if!_


pity, i like the idea of you and richard kicking back over a nice bottle of merlot. richard claiming he knew what the kids were thinking and that


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I turned them down once. They wanted me to go on and talk about the Mayday protests. _As if!_



 I would have liked to have seen that show  
I think Richard has a secret wild streak. You could have flipped him


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2007)

I would have loved to have seen that too ed


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats, BK. Have fun


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2007)

Tbh, I’d be a little careful with Richard and Judy, there’s a difficult line between wanting to tell you story because ‘it might help others’ and it’s cathartic, etc and, on the other hand, that process of trivialising though sensationalising that happens in those cheap-end glossy tea-time weekly magazines.

R & J might try to present themselves as the former, but the questioning often veers to the latter – anyway, you’ll be on your way now, so to late. Good luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Let us know if you want a copy of your performance BK


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Let us know if you want a copy of your performance BK



whack it on youtube Orang


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> whack it on youtube Orang


I don't know how to, neither do I have the means


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't know how to, neither do I have the means



nor do i tbh


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, BK - that is brilliant.  That'll boost your book sales no end!

I'll make sure I watch it.  

And Editor - how_ could _you turn down Richard and Judy?


----------



## Firky (Jul 31, 2007)

If you sell more copies than Campbell are deface any of his books I'll buy you a pint and a short, BK. You can also have the honour of meeting me


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> And Editor - how_ could _you turn down Richard and Judy?


Because I'd be rightly ridiculed forever more for going on their show under the pretences of 'representing' the 'anti-capitalist movement' (no matter how many times I said I'd only speak for myself, it became clear that's how I was going to be billed).

Besides, I'd already done the Jenny Jones Show and that's way bigger.


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn @ going back to work today


----------



## Mation (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Besides, I'd already done the Jenny Jones Show and that's way bigger.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm watching R&J now for the first time in years - I've had it on in the background but not really been actually watching it - then I saw this thread... have I missed it?


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 31, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I'm watching R&J now for the first time in years - I've had it on in the background but not really been actually watching it - then I saw this thread... have I missed it?


R&J are on at 5pm aren't they?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, 5pm on C4.

It's a mass market fairly cheesey show but the effect on book sales is now legendary. The eight summer reads they pick all go on to be best sellers. I'm not in anything like that league, I am on for 4 minutes, I'm not a featured book, just a short interview with my dad,  but it will still likely make a difference, in a way hundreds of days sitting in a broom cupboard doing local radio interviews just won't.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> If you sell more copies than Campbell are deface any of his books I'll buy you a pint and a short, BK. You can also have the honour of meeting me


Deal


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> R&J are on at 5pm aren't they?



   I'm watching This Morning - HOW BEHIND THE TIMES AM I???

I still always think of it as R&J!

Good I can go out now then.

Sorry...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I'm watching This Morning - HOW BEHIND THE TIMES AM I???
> 
> I still always think of it as R&J!
> 
> ...




I still call This Morning the Richard and Judy show.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

HURRAH!!!

Friday 10th please.  Although I don't think hendo will let you buy him a pint.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Because I'd be rightly ridiculed forever more for going on their show under the pretences of 'representing' the 'anti-capitalist movement' (no matter how many times I said I'd only speak for myself, it became clear that's how I was going to be billed).
> 
> Besides, I'd already done the Jenny Jones Show and that's way bigger.



Yes, you would


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

Editor is better on Monday 13...hum, maybe I had better have two sessions of pintage.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Editor is better on Monday 13...hum, maybe I had better have two sessions of pintage.


There's quite a few u75 peeps going to the same festie on the weekend, as me, btw.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh yeah, definitely not the 10th.

I should go buy the book really.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday 13 then?

EDIT: NOW FRIDAY 17TH


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

I would prefer the 10th, but that's because I don't live in Brixton and going out drinking miles from home is okay on a Friday, but not so good on a Monday.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care, because i can make both.  

I'm so pleased about this (Richard and Judy, not the pub!) you always come over so well when i see you on tv - i'm sure it will be a golden opportunity.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2007)

BK's book is nearly unputdownable; I read it in two sessions last week.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> BK's book is nearly unputdownable; I read it in two sessions last week.



In which case, why does Ms T think you wouldn't let BK buy you a drink?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jul 31, 2007)

Very many congratulations on everything love - blimey, your life's certainly been all peaks n'troughs the last few years! Here's hoping in the nicest possible way this is the start of a slightly calmer period where you get to sit and smell the roses for a bit  

Wish I was still in London cos your drinks will be on my b-day eve but - alas alak - I just have to put up with gorgeous, sunny Devon* instead   

Will add the book to my on-going Amazon list ready for my next bulk buy...

(*if you ever end up in gorgeous, sunny Devon give us a bell and I'll even buy you a drink!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> In which case, why does Ms T think you wouldn't let BK buy you a drink?


Cos he's a nice fella?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cos he's a nice fella?


Oh, is it wrong to accept a drink from someone? 

I see a sober life ahead of me, in that case!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Oh, is it wrong to accept a drink from someone?


Not at all. I just wouldn't feel right accepting a drink from someone whose book I'd just read, especially since it's about such a horrific subject. It's a great gesture though!


----------



## LDR (Jul 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I would prefer the 10th, but that's because I don't live in Brixton and going out drinking miles from home is okay on a Friday, but not so good on a Monday.


Same here.


----------



## hendo (Jul 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> In which case, why does Ms T think you wouldn't let BK buy you a drink?



She ain't working, and I'm saving up all the favours she'll owe for me for when she's selling in Danielle Steele numbers and can buy me a Bentley.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not at all. I just wouldn't feel right accepting a drink from someone whose book I'd just read, especially since it's about such a horrific subject. It's a great gesture though!



Oh.

Hmm.

Good point.

Hey, BK - how about if I buy you a drink instead? 

I would like to get you to sign my copy, and I would like to talk to you about the book, but I am happy to pay for that (as it were) by buying you a drink, instead of you buying me one.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2007)

they haven't mentioned her yet!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2007)

Rushed home for this. 

No they havent mentoined her, and Sanjeev Bhaskar is yet to come on. Do you think she has been  bumped? Unless she was on in the first 10 mins?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

On next I think.  

Well, I hope so coz the kids are moaning for their dinner.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes, 5pm on C4.
> 
> It's a mass market fairly cheesey show but the effect on book sales is now legendary. The eight summer reads they pick all go on to be best sellers. I'm not in anything like that league, I am on for 4 minutes, I'm not a featured book, just a short interview with my dad,  but it will still likely make a difference, in a way hundreds of days sitting in a broom cupboard doing local radio interviews just won't.



was just about to post asking if I'd missed it i and ranting about the progamme so far making me want to kill people but Richards just announced she's on next "a very remarkable woman"
eta:should be after the ads


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

Hendo's practically having an apoplectic fit because he's been forced to watch a woman he detests - Anne Atkins.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 31, 2007)

back on now


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2007)

She's on now!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooooh, looking gorgeous BK!


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! This is exciting


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah - she looks fab!  Don't forget to mention the book, Rach.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Can see it everywhere I look at the mo - tis weird! Can't hear a thing though!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> She ain't working, and I'm saving up all the favours she'll owe for me for when she's selling in Danielle Steele numbers and can buy me a Bentley.


Ah, nice one!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Can see it everywhere I look at the mo - tis weird! Can't hear a thing though!



I can't see it at all! 

Or hear it 

Was it good, was it good? 

Did urban75 get a mention? Come to that, did the book?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

Jeez, R&J could let you both get a word in edgeways


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww, that was lovely!

Your dad gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Jeez, R&J could let you both get a word in edgeways


Dont you know, its always about Richard?


Well done! You looked beautiful and both me and my family loved what you and your dad had to say. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Jeez, R&J could let you both get a word in edgeways


You haven't seen R & J much have you?


----------



## LDR (Jul 31, 2007)

Just saw it and BK came across as one of the least bitter people I've ever seen considering what she's been through.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2007)

book got plugged at the end - BK looked bea-utiful, and came across very serene, i thought.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Just saw it and BK came across as one of the least bitter people I've ever seen considering what she's been through.




Didn't she just.  

Amazing woman. 

And I loved her outfit.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

She's going to be on FiveLive on Friday - on Up All  Night if there are any insomniacs among you.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 31, 2007)

R&J = cunts Richard even more for trite stuff about sunny days and  ice cream 
WTF was he asking about forgivness for "the man who raped you, the man who atacked you" in the middle of talking to her _dad_ about _his_ faith.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 31, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Didn't she just.
> 
> Amazing woman.
> 
> And I loved her outfit.



second & thirded


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> R&J = cunts Richard even more for trite stuff about sunny days and  ice cream
> WTF was he asking about forgivness for "the man who raped you, the man who atacked you" in the middle of talking to her _dad_ about _his_ faith.


That's what Madeley does. He's an arse.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 31, 2007)

I know - I'd forgotten how much of one he was


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's what Madeley does. He's an arse.



Yup.  I would imagine it's quite hard to be interviewed by him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You haven't seen R & J much have you?



 Maybe it was just more obvious because I know quite a bit about BK's story already from hanging out here - knowing that there was such a lot of interesting things to discuss made it even more annoying that R&J are such vacuous interviewers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Yup.  I would imagine it's quite hard to be interviewed by him.


Imagine what he'd be like on coke


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Maybe it was just more obvious because I know quite a bit about BK's story already from hanging out here - knowing that there was such a lot of interesting things to discuss made it even more annoying that R&J are such vacuous interviewers.




He is quite painful to watch isn't he?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Imagine what he'd be like on coke



The mind boggles.   

And why has he let his hair grow back into that ridiculously outdated style.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The mind boggles.
> 
> And why has he let his hair grow back into that ridiculously outdated style.




Coz he is coooooool.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> - BK looked bea-utiful,



indeed 

you came across really well, your dad is great, got the plug in the end  be interesting to see how this affects sales


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

It's just a shame R&J couldn't actually talk about the book more, rather than wittering on about their own stupid shit.


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2007)

oh BK you look gorgeous!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it repeated at all anyone know? I was out!


----------



## biff curtains (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Imagine what he'd be like on coke



lol


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

I love you all.
I love everyone.
Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times. 
Judy shook my hand.
I wanted to mention u75 but it was a bit tricky, they didn't half wiffle on.
But.... 

Current rank *(7)* in Movers and Shakers chart
Up *824%* Sales Rank in Books: All
Current amazon.co.uk rank: 189 (was 1,747)

Out of the Tunnel 
by Rachel North (Author)
Average Customer Review: 5 stars
All reviews: 5 stars
Number of reviews: 11


*faints*


----------



## LDR (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.
> Judy shook my hand.


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.
> Judy shook my hand.


So do you reckon Richard & Judy are going to register, then?

*keeps a close eye on new registrations*

... and if so, are we allowed to have a go at them?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

the button said:
			
		

> *keeps a close eye on new registrations*


*waits for the first wag to register under their names


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I love you all.
> I love everyone.
> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.
> Judy shook my hand.
> ...



Whoop! Congratulations! You and your dad were top


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *waits for the first wag to register under their names


So if they registered under one username (RichardAndJudy, for instance) would you ban 'em for a collective log-in?


----------



## oddworld (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm placing an order now


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic about your Amazon rating! I really hope you make a shit load of money out of your book, although I know thats not why you've written it, you deserve it!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.
> 
> *faints*



Are you ever going to wash again?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, extremely thoroughly


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes, extremely thoroughly



  
You were great Badger Kitten, which must be pretty tricky when faced with Richard Madely...


----------



## yardbird (Jul 31, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.


You was warned !  

If I may......
The word and mouth thing works. 
Jammed in the tube after the 'Sisters on sat. girl next to me said about people not talking .
I went off on one  
Several people new about you, but not the book.
They do now!

I don't do god, but your dad's a cool and lovely guy.

Good luck too you all.


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

I think Richard would be a fucking quality poster on here, FWIW.




			
				everyone said:
			
		

> That's another Madely FACT!


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2007)

And he couldn't nick anything!


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

Judy on naked urbanites thread though.

Blimey.


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2007)

BK did you check yer pocketses after those hugs


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

Now, now. He was in a rush, and just forgot to pay.


----------



## Epico (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done Badger Kitten, you deserve every penny you get!


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes yes button, but you didn't see the CCTV footage


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2007)

your dad stole the show  lovely fellah


----------



## the button (Jul 31, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Yes yes button, but you didn't see the CCTV footage


But he was acqiuitted surely?



> A couple of lows points in the successful run saw Madeley arrested, and later acquitted, on charges of shoplifting champagne from Tesco in 1994



http://www.thebiographychannel.co.uk/biography_story/1281:2492/1/Richard_Madeley_Judy_Finnigan.htm

There's no way on god's earth someone with a load of money could hire a fancy lawyer & get off on a technicality.


----------



## Ceej (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations, sweetie - you and your lovely dad came across beautifully. I hope your mum was watching x


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 1, 2007)

4-6 weeks before they can send you a copy via amazon.... have they sold out of the first print run?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

Hells bells,   they might've sold out of stock. I'll get the publishers onto it. There's a few on play.com.  

Re. drinks for the urban book purchasers in the Albert at 6.30pm as everyone is struggling with Minday what about 

friday 17 august


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 1, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> 4-6 weeks before they can send you a copy via amazon.... have they sold out of the first print run?


They must have done - I got an email yesterday saying mine had been despatched!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Hells bells,   they might've sold out of stock. I'll get the publishers onto it. There's a few on play.com.
> 
> Re. drinks for the urban book purchasers in the Albert at 6.30pm as everyone is struggling with Minday what about
> 
> friday 17 august



looks like i beat the rush mine should arrive by friday i think, and i will get down to the albert, been a while since i ventured to brixton


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive had mine for a fortnight  slowcoaches!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> You was warned !
> 
> If I may......
> The word and mouth thing works.
> ...



Wow, thank you.

 Re. stacks of cash. I won't get anything at all til March next year - and books don't really make money unless they are madly successful - but money wasn't really the point of it, although if it does become madly successful it will be nice. I have 3 first editions left, so maybe I can sell them on amazon in 5 years as Louloubelle advises It was quite a small print run and a small independent publisher, but they can run more off if they sell out. Hum, I should be so lucky. Maybe amazon are just being crap about the delayed send out, but it is odd. Publishers not got back to me yet. maybe they all have hangovers. I know I have. 

So - Friday 17 - much pintage action?


----------



## Ceej (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm 3-4 weeks delivery too, on Amazon, so I won't have my copy by 17th anyway! Bah.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2007)

> A couple of lows points in the successful run saw Madeley arrested, and later acquitted, on charges of shoplifting champagne from Tesco in 1994


'Madeley' and 'Tesco' in the same phrase - the Urban Gods will be banging one out as we speak . . . 


Hurruh for the book !


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

The publishers are investigating, if they have run out they will restock so you shouldn't have to wait 4 -6 weeks


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 1, 2007)

well done Badger kitten - i will definitely buy it - after all the pain you've suffered you deserve to make a loads of money from your book, the good karma is coming back to you!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Judy shook



heh she looks like she does on telly.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2007)

Do I get any royalties as your username consists of 50% my username and 50% of my wife's (kittyp) username?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just ordered mine of play.com and would love to come along to your meet/drinks.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> They must have done - I got an email yesterday saying mine had been despatched!



got my email - it's en route


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

I got mine off Play.com too - but managed to miss Richard and Judy yesterday in the end...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Can anyone put the Richard and Judy interview on youtube or similar? I missed it too...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

Amazon have indeed run out of stock   but will have more by weekend at which point orders will be despatched so people will get them Mon/Tues .

Such is the spooky POWAH of R&J

edit: which I have yet to see as it was live


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Do I get any royalties as your username consists of 50% my username and 50% of my wife's (kittyp) username?


  

I have been Badger Kitten on the internet since 1999!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just found a copy in Waterstone's, so I've done my bit to push your royalties up, Badger Kitten.*    It looks fascinating, and I'll look forward to reading it.  I might well roll up at the Albert and ask you to sign my copy as well.  


Me being me, it meant I indulged in the rest of the 3 for 2 deal, so it's your fault if I can't afford to eat at the end of this month!  




On a less pleasant note, I can't believe how nasty some people have been on this thread.  There are one or two people I'd thought better of, tbh...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I have been Badger Kitten on the internet since 1999!



Damn....

Back to the day job I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> On a less pleasant note, I can't believe how nasty some people have been on this thread.  There are one or two people I'd thought better of, tbh...



Fuck off


----------



## moomoo (Aug 1, 2007)

I've had my copy in the house for a couple of weeks now but I'm saving it to read on holiday.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Amazon have indeed run out of stock   but will have more by weekend at which point orders will be despatched so people will get them Mon/Tues .
> 
> Such is the spooky POWAH of R&J
> 
> edit: which I have yet to see as it was live



More likely all the urbanites who've bought copies!  Do you know how many they had?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 1, 2007)

We bought our copy at Borders in Galleons Reach, they had about 10 copies left. That was a few weeks ago though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 1, 2007)

I picked up a copy in Waterstones, it was the last one.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 1, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I picked up a copy in Waterstones, it was the last one.



Bought another today 'cos I've penciled in 17th. One for me, one for username 
Lady in Waterstones in Sussex town is bemused........ 4 out of 5 sold. 
Reorder??


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought the book at lunchtime today (Books etc. on Victoria Street have copies available   ).

I started reading on the way home at 5.30pm.  I only stopped to eat dinner and now I'm 200 pages in and needed to give it a rest cos it's so intense.

BK - it's an amazing book - brilliantly written and so powerful.  What strikes me about it is how you as an ordinary woman (in the nicest possible way) has managed to deal with such extraordinary and painful incidents and come through the other side.  You are an amazing person  .  The way you write so brilliantly and clearly about the pain, anger, sadness and post traumatic stress you suffer is so lucid it drove me to tears several times  

I really strongly recommend everyone to buy and read this book.  

Sadly I can't come to the drinks as I've got to go to a wedding to go to


----------



## john x (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Richard hugged me three times and kissed me three times.
> Judy shook my hand.



Was Judy drunk?  

john x


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

> Was Judy drunk?



there was wine taken after the show in the Green Room, yes  

Thank you yet again for the amazing reviews and support. I now owe more than two dozen pints


----------



## john x (Aug 1, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> there was wine taken after the show in the Green Room, yes



Mmm. She likes a drink does our Judy  

Good luck with the book and I may see you on the 17th.

john x


----------



## keicar (Aug 1, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> On a less pleasant note, I can't believe how nasty some people have been on this thread.  There are one or two people I'd thought better of, tbh...



In my case possibly the worst stuff I've ever posted anywhere under any username in 10 years of using t'internet.

I got it totally wrong, and have PMd BK to try and say sorry. A case of keyboard before brain I'm afraid.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> In my case possibly the worst stuff I've ever posted anywhere under any username in 10 years of using t'internet.


Remind me how many user names you've already had here?

Twat.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> In my case possibly the worst stuff I've ever posted anywhere under any username in 10 years of using t'internet.
> 
> I got it totally wrong, and have PMd BK to try and say sorry. A case of keyboard before brain I'm afraid.


Apology accpeeted


----------



## keicar (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Remind me how many user names you've already had here?



Far too many


> Twat.



Agreed.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh never mind, we're all  now


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> On a less pleasant note, I can't believe how nasty some people have been on this thread.  There are one or two people I'd thought better of, tbh...


My initial thoughts were somewhat along the line of Firky's too :shrugs:

I didn't think U75 went in for advertising?

I read the blurb on Amazon -- BK's first story does seem very nasty. The bombings? Well, it said the book could be bought along with another self-help book. Books of the type that I would never personally read.

BK -- It takes a lot to write and get published a book, so well done and good luck. Even tho' the whole advertising thing doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> I didn't think U75 went in for advertising?


It's hardly spammy 'advertising' when a part of the book references urban75 and its community and the book is written by a well known contributor though, is it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think it counts as "advertising" at all, when it is a long standing forum member, who first came to prominence and into the public consciousness by posting on these boards, telling us that she has published a book which makes reference to that.

Maybe the attackers/detractors, don't know the background?

BK was the reason I started posting on these boards, and I know a lot of other people found this place by her, too, so it could be said that the boards owe her a drink 

On a more serious note, I cried when I read BK's blog back then, and a lot of that was because she is a very good writer, but also because she is a very forgiving and open person, and it made me feel really good, at a time when I was actually scared and bewildered, that there aer still people who can behave with such dignity.

I am proud to be acquainted with Badgers Kitten, I look forward to reading her book, and I will be proud to buy her a drink on 17th!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2007)

Too right ^ ^ ^ 

Right then, I am off to get a cool refreshing glass of Coca-Cola


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's hardly spammy 'advertising' when a part of the book references urban75 and its community and the book is written by a well known contributor though, is it?


It's the way I see it, but then I haven't really been exposed to BK's posts.

It also makes it hard for comments, such as firky's on the first few pages, which freely give their opinion, because BK is a poster here.

I wonder what the standard reaction to a self-help/survivor story thread, without the close connection with a poster, would be.

I imagine quite sneering.

I'm not "attacking or detracting". Like I said, it's not easy getting published, and R&J would (tho' I'm not subject to their "critique" anymore), I imagine, bolster sales quite substantially.


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 2, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> IIt takes a lot to write and get published a book, so well done and good luck. Even tho' the whole advertising thing doesn't sit well with me.



dullard


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> It's the way I see it, but then I haven't really been exposed to BK's posts.
> 
> It also makes it hard for comments, such as firky's on the first few pages, which freely give their opinion, because BK is a poster here.
> 
> ...



it's no different from other urbanites who have events or other stuff (have you bought my book by the way? )


----------



## john x (Aug 2, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Right then, I am off to get a cool refreshing glass of Coca-Cola



You mean "Cherry-Cola"?

john x


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> dullard


So you think it's easy to get a book published?

There again, judging by your response, you're probably not taken to writing


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 2, 2007)

I read the book last night, in one sitting.  It's compelling reading: often moving, thought-provoking and sometimes laugh-out-loud funny.  It must have taken a great deal of courage to write it, and it's one of those books I feel in a strange way better for having read.  Thank you, Badger Kitten.   

Since some people are still grumbling about 'advertising,' I'd point out that a lot of regular posters mention, and sometimes promote, their own activities, whether that's music, writing or whatever.  No-one has a problem with that, so why are some people averse to a poster promoting their book?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the standard reaction to a self-help/survivor story thread, without the close connection with a poster, would be.


Why don't you read her original posts here and see how people reacted at the time?


----------



## Flavour (Aug 2, 2007)

I have just ordered the book 

keicar, firky, etc: knobends


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Why don't you read her original posts here and see how people reacted at the time?


Obviously, that's not what I meant.

The posts at the time -- or BK's post which you turned into a thread with about 178 replies -- were reporting the incident on a message board, not a book.

What happened to markm?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

it was a thread which turned into a blog which turned into a book, so completely relevant for her to post about it


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it was a thread which turned into a blog which turned into a book, so completely relevant for her to post about it



Exactly. I can't undertsand why some people think this is the same as spam. Its book by an urban75 poster, which is dedicated to urban75 and apparantly references urban75 a lot. As someone who followed bk's original thread on the 7/7 bombings I am delighted to get a heads up about her book, as I'm sure most people are. It's hardly the same as 'Get cheap Viagra here', now is it?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Exactly. I can't undertsand why some people think this is the same as spam. Its book by an urban75 poster, which is dedicated to urban75 and apparantly references urban75 a lot. As someone who followed bk's original thread on the 7/7 bombings I am delighted to get a heads up about her book, as I'm sure most people are. It's hardly the same as 'Get cheap Viagra here', now is it?



yes, but where can i get cheap viagara from?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> yes, but where can i get cheap viagara from?



Niagara?


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it was a thread which turned into a blog which turned into a book, so completely relevant for her to post about it


But it was on R&J    

(And my input was only to see the side which was being shouted down -- maybe it's for another thread )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

it was a thread which turned into a blog which turned into a book, which turned into an interview on R&J


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it was a thread which turned into a blog which turned into a book, which turned into an interview on R&J


...which turned into an Urban75 bun-fight.

Usual stuff, then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> ...which turned into an Urban75 bun-fight.
> 
> Usual stuff, then


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2007)

I love your new tag-line marty!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> I love your new tag-line marty!



sssshhhh

it's self promotion


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> sssshhhh
> 
> it's self promotion




 

I bumped your book thread - I'm your promoter


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> I bumped your book thread - I'm your promoter



usual 9%?


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> usual 90 %?




Absolutely


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Absolutely



agents make all the money


----------



## cesare (Aug 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> agents make all the money



poor marty


----------



## rollinder (Aug 2, 2007)

booksies bought


----------



## LDR (Aug 2, 2007)

Flavour said:
			
		

> keicar, firky, etc: knobends


Fuck yes. 

TBH I'm sick of seeing Firky's hissy fits and attacks on my mates.  I've always giving him the benefit of the doubt 'cause people tell me he's fine in real life and I know he's struggling with want he wants to do with his life.

However, I've had enough and I think he has real issues which I can't be bothering putting up with.  Life's too short.

He's on ignore now so I can relax.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 2, 2007)

Not read the book, but will do.  Latest issue (8) of the just out _Notes From the Borderland_ (www.borderland.co.uk) doesn't have a dedication to Urban 75, but does use relevant quotes from posters in an article further updating/analysing the 1999 Soho nail-bombing Copeland scandal.  Just thought (some of) you would like to know...


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> Not read the book, but will do.  Latest issue (8) of the just out _Notes From the Borderland_ (www.borderland.co.uk) doesn't have a dedication to Urban 75, but does use relevant quotes from posters in an article further updating/analysing the 1999 Soho nail-bombing Copeland scandal.  Just thought (some of) you would like to know...


I did notice. Two pages!

(((Wookey)))


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 3, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> So you think it's easy to get a book published?
> 
> There again, judging by your response, you're probably not taken to writing



i called you a dullard because you (not written book) just gave the invaluable advice that it was hard writing a book to BK (just written a book).

and advertising? why shouldnt she tell her mates about her new book, especially if they were part of the thought process


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i called you a dullard because you (not written book) just gave the invaluable advice that it was hard writing a book to BK (just written a book).


Do you have trouble finding meaning in my words?


----------



## Wookey (Aug 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I did notice. Two pages!
> 
> (((Wookey)))



Am I mentioned??


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Am I mentioned??


Oh yes!


----------



## Wookey (Aug 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh yes!



Mmmmm. Interesting....

Care to share? I'm not on their mailing list.


----------



## newharper (Aug 3, 2007)

Tried  Waterstones in Hereford yesterday, no luck, they said they were waiting for it to come in.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 3, 2007)

Think I'll be buying the book

woot! wookey gets infamous in writing  

and firky ... well he's just demonstrated comprehensively to me what a immature little being he is. quite sad. time to move on and get on with the more important things in life eh?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Mmmmm. Interesting....
> 
> Care to share? I'm not on their mailing list.



Bascially that he doesn't buy your account of how Northmore ran the story in the PP, but that you gave it in good faith. Or more accurately that it's Northmore's account _to you_ that he doesn't buy.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 3, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Bascially that he doesn't buy your account of how Northmore ran the story in the PP, but that you gave it in good faith. Or more accurately that it's Northmore's account _to you_ that he doesn't buy.



Oh, I see.

The account of events that Northmore gave to me was convincing enough for me at the time, and I'm a notoriously suspicious journalist.

It would also have impressed me no end. I wonder why an investigative journalist would deny the fruits of their investigation, to their boss, when it would make them look a great deal more impressive than 'it was a lucky call'.

I also suspect that Northmore's ego would have loved for there to be more to the story in the way Larry suggests, but there wasn't, and he had to (reluctantly) admit that to me. He made an accidental connection, and it came off.

Still, all good grist, etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Mmmmm. Interesting....
> 
> Care to share? I'm not on their mailing list.


I saw it in Borders on Charing X Road. I didn't buy it so can't tell you any more. Sorry.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2007)

My book has just arrived! Just as I am about to set off for a weekend away, too. 

Wish I had ordered two - it's all lovely and shiny and ready to be signed by BK. By the end of the weekend, it'll have a broken spine, no doubt! 

Beautiful photo of BK on the front....


----------



## yardbird (Aug 3, 2007)

I fell asleep with the radio on last night. Radio 5.
I woke up to hear BK saying ".... not in supermarkets, but in bookshops...."

Half an hour on Up All Night with Dotun Adebayo!
It's on bbc radio player and is the last half hour of the show.
Urban mention is 02.49.40 secs in!

Insomniacs rule.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I fell asleep with the radio on last night. Radio 5.
> I woke up to hear BK saying ".... not in supermarkets, but in bookshops...."
> 
> Half an hour on Up All Night with Dotun Adebayo!
> ...



will check that out

noticed that the book is already available second hand on amazon !!


----------



## rollinder (Aug 3, 2007)

it's on ipoints too


----------



## LDR (Aug 3, 2007)

My copy arrived today.  I hope to read it this weekend.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2007)

copy arrived today


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

Let's make BK rich.
Steal a copy and then send a fiver to her


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2007)

read about 100 pages so far, will finish it over the weekend, brilliant stuff


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 4, 2007)

You are all darlings for reading it. . A mate has just managed to YouTube it


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2007)

I thought all four of you did extremely well and between you brought out the themes clearly and eloquently. Well done.

I do wish Judy wouldn't wear pink with cleavage though, she wobbles so much it's like watching a blancmange at a pre-teen party.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 4, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> sssshhhh
> 
> it's self promotion



It appears to be the weekend for buying urbz bookz.

Anyone else got a book in print before I go to checkout?

Psst.. Marty.. BK's book is cheaper than yours


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a book in print before I go to checkout?


I have several


----------



## yardbird (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm writing mine at the mo, but I would never mention it here 'cos I'd just get grief and agro.
Woops


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I'm writing mine at the mo, but I would never mention it here 'cos I'd just get grief and agro.
> Woops


Is it the 8th Harry Potter then?


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it the 8th Harry Potter then?



There was a n article I read last week, apparently there are loads of fake HP books available in China.. 

From the "International Herald Tribune"..

"Although not exhaustive, the list includes "Harry Potter and the Hiking Dragon," "Harry Potter and the Chinese Empire," "Harry Potter and the Young Heroes," "Rich Dad, Poor Dad and Harry Potter," *"Harry Potter and Leopard-Walk-up-to-Dragon,"* "Harry Potter and the Big Funnel," "Harry Potter and the Golden Armor," "Harry Potter and the Crystal Vase," and on and on."

Loving the one in bold


----------



## cesare (Aug 4, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> You are all darlings for reading it. . A mate has just managed to YouTube it



I was hoping that someone would manage to YouTube it. I enjoyed watching that just now. Your hair's very pretty BK btw.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Aug 5, 2007)

Powerful book, BK. Got it yesterday


----------



## LDR (Aug 5, 2007)

I started reading it on the tube yesterday.  I've only read the first couple of chapters but my god it's harrowing.  

I used to read a lot of horror novels when I was younger but this is more upsetting than anything I've read before.  I'm finding it difficult to put down too.


----------



## john x (Aug 5, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a book in print before I go to checkout?



No, but I think you should write a book!  

john x


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's hardly spammy 'advertising' when a part of the book references urban75 and its community and the book is written by a well known contributor though, is it?



No it isn't, but then I've found the attitude about "advertising" here friendly and bendy. I'm not a big contributor, never been to a meet, know no-one here in RL, and often type a load of opinionated tosh. 

But I've spammed many an event happening down here in Margate, or Ramsgate,  and never been taken to task for it. Typically, I imagine, because it's typically been community stuff or something of real interest, not some raking the cash in opportunity. The side effect is, well aside from boring most with events they'll never go to, it does make me feel part of this humble community. 

This book is cracking, although it starts off so harrowing I did come close to putting it down and giving it up. BK writes so honestly that it's like a very personal conversation, and being so open and personal it's easy to feel as if she's a chum bearing her soul which, of course, is impossible to ignore. I imagine this may have the irritating side effect for BK of having total strangers believing they know her. Not finished it yet but tearing through it and surprisingly so because it's really not the type of book I'd typically read. 

It's also interesting to see how BK thinks about the situation she quite innocently found herself in. I found myself in a similar one when I experienced three bombings in Sri Lanka in April '86, none as close as BK's, but almost for two of them and a bit further for the third. I remember hinting at these experiences when we were chatting on here about 7/7, being vague because I didn't think that anyone would actually be interested and that some might claim I was lying which I just didn't have time for. Someone had to drag the details out from me, which I shared expecting to get slated for it. Far from it of course, Urban can be crude and cruel, but it seems to go all mushy and huggy at the exact singularity were it needs to. 

The furious anger I felt way back then came flooding back when 7/7 happened. A confusing mix of righteous indignation, jerking knee hatred and fear of retribution. It would have been coveniently simple to hate everything Islamic, but a trifle misplaced when I'm a fraction Arab and my grandson carries the surname of Ahmet... I'm waffling so I'll stop but big thanks for BK for writing this, for many it does more than inform, it helps... but not in some slushy faddy "self-help" way. Thanks BK.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2007)

finished it last night, can't say it's enjoyable given the subject matter, but it is a rollicking read, inspirational, shocking, worth a go


----------



## Mitre10 (Aug 6, 2007)

Although an infrequent poster here I lurk heavily most days and recall BK's accounts of the bombings at the time.

Book just ordered from Play.


----------



## Velouria (Aug 8, 2007)

Book ordered 

'Amazon.co.uk Sales Rank: 2,593 in Books'

Alas due to distance I cannot take up the offer of a personal book signing [and pint] 

I had been in London only *a week before* the attacks ... if not for a week, it could have been me ... Realising that at the time did make me worry


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 9, 2007)

I finished it today

Took me longer to read than most books due to the fact that I found the first few chapters very upsetting and had to read it a bit at a time.  I had a really scary nightmare after reading the first few chapters and was quite shocked at the emotions it brought up for me. 


I found that, IMO, the book became increasingly easy to read as it went on, not only because the subject matter was less horrific but because the writing style was more reflective and leaner than earlier in the book.

The books left me feeling a lot of rage, specifically I felt angry with the rapist, the bombers, Marie Claire Magazine, J's boss and journalists.  And tobacco companies  

I was very interested to read about the circus of journalists and conspiraloons who became fixated on the bombs and created their own version of reality to fit their respective agendas with no consideration or respect for the people most affected by them.

As a layperson's introduction to PTSD / PTSS I'm sure many will find it valuable and I would imagine that it might help some to seek the professional help that they need after traumatic events. 

I think it's a great achievement to be able to actually write a book like this after suffering such terrible trauma and while still being profoundly affected by it.  

BK doesn't mention the bonkers stalker, quite right too, she's had enough attention, but knowing that BK was struggling to meet deadlines for the book while being the subject of a sustained campaign of harassment makes the achievement even greater!

Well done BK!

Loulou xx


----------



## moomoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Finished it in the hairdressers this afternoon.

Somehow, I could connect with a lot of what was in the book and some parts in particular struck a chord with me even though I've not been through what you have BK.

I won't say I enjoyed it due to the subject matter but I'm glad I read it - a gripping read for sure.

Good job missy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 15, 2007)

I take it people saw the full page article about this book in the London Paper yesterday (i.e Monday, so technically the day before yesterday), which mentioned urban75 by name, too?

I expect there are lots of threads about it already, but I have been busy, innit!


----------



## obanite (Aug 15, 2007)

Woo, my copy finally arrived from Amazon! Guess they were out of stock for a bit


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> My book is out on amazon ( cheap) and play.com ( cheaper, under a fiver inc. delivery) and it's in book shops  *but not supermarkets or WH Smiths*. It can be found in Waterstones ( 3 for 2) and Borders ( some promotion not sure how much off) and it has a dedication to urban 75 in it, and quite a bit about the site in it, so I thought I would drop into the book thread and say so, in case any of you are still interested. And I am sorry for the obvious plug and pimpage and spam.   But it is kind of topical, it's a tribute to you lot on urban as well as quite a few other people. A few people have PM-d and asked me where to get it and how much etc, however, they haven't started a thread to do this  so here you go. A thread, embarassingly started by the author. Yuk. Sorry. Thank you urban.
> 
> _runs away quickly_



Just to let you know Rachel http://www.kalahari.net has it as well. A South African version of Amazon.co.uk. I'll order my copy thanks.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I take it people saw the full page article about this book in the London Paper yesterday (i.e Monday, so technically the day before yesterday), which mentioned urban75 by name, too?
> 
> I expect there are lots of threads about it already, but I have been busy, innit!



tis here




			
				in the London paper said:
			
		

> Unable to sleep in the nights following the attack, North posted an account of events on a London website, Urban75.com.
> 
> It was picked up by the BBC, who asked her to keep a diary for their website; that evolved into a blog of her own and, in turn, Out of the Tunnel



thank you to all of you for the ace reviews.  pints for book buyers will follow on Fri 17th


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering if the drinks were still happening on Friday, in fact, and what time you will be there?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

I will be there from 6.30pm if that works for people?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm well nervous of entering into hardcore urban territory and seeing urbanites in RL. Might arrive at 5.30 and get pissed so as not to feel intimidated.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I'm well nervous of entering into hardcore urban territory and seeing urbanites in RL. Might arrive at 5.30 and get pissed so as not to feel intimidated.


me too


----------



## yardbird (Aug 15, 2007)

First pint's on moi then.



Old hippy in corner, trying to look


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make this , I've a mate down from brum for one night, are you still in north London badger? maybe a north London drink up could be arranged?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

a north london literary salon can be arranged. we can lie on chaise longues and declaim literarily and poetically in manner of languid aesthetes. Or alternatively, have a pint in Finsbury Park/Highbury

your book's not arrived yetat crap amazon. I want you to sign it.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> First pint's on moi then.
> 
> 
> 
> Old hippy in corner, trying to look


Old hippie in other corner, peeping at you


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes  Firky, because after failing the Big Brother auditions repeatedly, getting raped and bombed and stalked by demented strangers leapt to mind as the _obvious_ and easy route to megabucks and global stardom. It's all done me the power of good,  even though my earnings have dived by 80% and my previous career has evaporated, the important thing is that I feel better for writing a book about PTSD, published by a titchy independent publisher for zilch advance -  and get to say so in a single thread about my thanks to the people of the site you and I are on featuring prominently  in a book wot I wrote .   Jesus.



How many times did you try out for Big Brother?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> But as with every dangerous sport, sometimes the guideline breaks, and yours just broke.)



By being critical of Badger Kitten?

I can't think of any woman who'd enjoy being transformed into a Sacred Cow.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

One last question for BK: were you actually reading about your own rape, when the tube bomb went off?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> a north london literary salon can be arranged. we can lie on chaise longues and declaim literarily and poetically in manner of languid aesthetes. Or alternatively, have a pint in Finsbury Park/Highbury
> 
> your book's not arrived yetat crap amazon. I want you to sign it.



cool, finsbury park it is then, tbh, amazon have to get copies from the publisher, I don't think they keep many in stock, I'll have a word


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> How many times did you try out for Big Brother?




I didn't, you arse. Ever. Jesus, _sarcasm_  



> One last question for BK: were you actually reading about your own rape, when the tube bomb went off?



Yep.

Go check the August cover publication date of UK Marie Claire 2005. Publisher IPC media ltd.. On sale 7/7 05.

Next, am I mentally ill ( Shayler, conspiraloons) ? Am I a team of male M15 agents? ( Shayler, conspiraloons)Am Has my income soared since I took redundancy to write this ( naysayers, twats everywhere)? No, no, no.

Next.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I didn't, you arse. Ever. Jesus, _sarcasm_
> 
> .




Sorry, how am I supposed to know?




> Yep.



Jesus, eh?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Next, am I mentally ill ( Shayler, conspiraloons) ? Am I a team of male M15 agents? ( Shayler, conspiraloons)Am Has my income soared since I took redundancy to write this ( naysayers, twats everywhere)? No, no, no.
> 
> Next.




Hell, girl, it's like Christ on the cross, innit?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope.

It's like fish in a barrel


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

You know, if I was reading in a magazine about my own rape, just as a bomb is going off in my subway car, I might think that fate has larger things in store for me, or something.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> It's like fish in a barrel



Well, from your picture, you look like a feisty individual who can probably handle it.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> You know, if I was reading in a magazine about my own rape, just as a bomb is going off in my subway car, I might think that fate has larger things in store for me, or something.


Fortunately, I don't think like that. Because if _I was meant to be there and that was my purpose,_ then you want to explain how other people in my carriage were maimed, blinded, killed? Like, _they were meant to be there? And hurt? And killed?  _

Truth is. Life's shitty, random, mixed up, hideous, beautiful, senseless, wonderful, awful awesome. Something the conspiraloons and the spiritual fundementalists, seeking meaning, cannot understand. Painful learning, but I don't see where grasping for pattern in a chaotic world gets you: that people can still be kind, compassionate, amongst all the cruelty, when they don't have to be, when there's no meaning in it, is the miracle I hold on to.   And I don't know much. But nor does anyone else.

There's no fucking need for Big Brother though.

And no, I don't always handle it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I don't think like that. Because if _I was meant to be there and that was my purpose,_ then you want to explain how other people in my carriage were maimed, blinded, killed? Like, _they were meant to be there? And hurt? And killed?  _
> 
> .



Yeah: what if, eh?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

I deny your attempts at finding  meaning where there is only randomness.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I don't think like that. .



I don't think you can help but think that way. You're like that person crowd surfing at the concert. The faceless crowd has lifted you up toward the sunlight on outstretched arms. We can see  only their hands, but your body is there before us, exposed.

That's why you've written a book, and they haven't.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, but _look at what I actually wrote _


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I deny your attempts at finding  meaning where there is only randomness.



I believe in randomness too, but it's tantalizing, to dally with the thought of meaning. It's playing with a taboo, it's Hot Stuff, the little devil boy, grinning and whispering to you. You shouldn't listen, you really shouldn't, and you know it...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes, but _look at what I actually wrote _



I haven't read the book. I'm just conversing with you, here on this thread. I'll have to go on what you say here.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

K


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I believe in randomness too, but it's tantalizing, to dally with the thought of meaning. It's playing with a taboo, it's Hot Stuff, the little devil boy, grinning and whispering to you. You shouldn't listen, you really shouldn't, and you know it...




So I have a degree in Theology. A family who are mostly all priests. A bunch of people begging me to deliver The Answer.


I say no. Life is. Random. Senseless. Beautiful. Ugly. Cruel. Unfair. Lovely. You know how much people hate it when I say that? Everyone loves a resurrection, a meaning, a Fucking Symbolic Special Victim. I'm not. Nobody is.  All I learned was to breathe in and out and count the heartbeats and trust this too will pass.
I could be anyone. I could be you. Not special. No special wisdom.


Too bad. I can only tell what I believe to be true...

I guess I will have to ultimately disappoint people


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> So I have a degree in Theology. A family who are mostly all priests. A bunch of people begging me to deliver The Answer.
> 
> 
> I say no. Life is. Random. Senseless. Beautiful. Ugly. Cruel. Unfair. Lovely. You know how much people hate it when I say that? Everyone loves a resurrection, a meaning, a Fucking Symbolic Special Victim. I'm not. Nobody is.  All I learned was to breathe in and out and count the heartbeats and trust this too will pass.
> ...



You're losing the message by trying too hard with the writerly thing.

I don't think a degree in theology means you'll be giving anyone any answers soon.

But......you are a special symbolic victim. Are you not the self appointed poster child for 7/7 victims?

Maybe I'm reading it wrong, what with my being over here in Canada and all.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

maybe you are Johnny. Maybe you are.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Are you not the self appointed poster child for 7/7 victims?


What a bizarre suggestion.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Seems to be the case.






Needless to say, I wouldn't usually post up a pic of someone, but I took into account the fact that she has linked to an advertisement that shows said photo, and she is now a public figure.

I can't fathom why my comment is bizarre.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But......you are a special symbolic victim. Are you not the self appointed poster child for 7/7 victims?



no



			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm reading it wrong, what with my being over here in Canada and all.



yes


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> no
> 
> 
> yes



Are there a number of books by 7/7 victims out there, who are also in the public eye demanding an inquiry? I stand to be corrected on this.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey. Look. I went to a demo and protested about about something I believe in.

Cos no-one's ever done that before.

''Public figure''.

Pffffffffffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Are there a number of books by 7/7 victims out there, who are also in the public eye demanding an inquiry? I stand to be corrected on this.



there are quite a few

stand up


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Hey. Look. I went to a demo and protested about about something I believe in.
> 
> Cos no-one's ever done that before.
> 
> ...



From what you've said, this Shayler and you are having or have had a public debate. That sounds pretty public figurish to me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> there are quite a few
> 
> stand up



Got a couple of Amazon links for me?

But in any event, don't you think that writing a book about one's part in an historic event, tends to propel one into the public eye?

And isn't writing a book, a voluntary act?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I can't fathom why my comment is bizarre.


Yes. That seems to be your problem. Why are you trying to make an issue of something you clearly don't know that much about?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Are there a number of books by 7/7 victims out there, who are also in the public eye demanding an inquiry? I stand to be corrected on this.



7/7 books so far

One Day In July - John Tulloch
One Unknown - Gill Hicks
Out of the Darkness - Peter Zimnijch
One Day in July - Aaron Debnam
Out of the Tunnel- Rachel North


Me, Peter, John and Gill want an inquiry, dunno about the Aaron as he is in Thailand. Why does whether they want an inquiry  or not make a difference?

People who today released their names to the media re. legal challenge for an inquiry

Danny Biddle, survivor, Edgware Rd. Lost both legs, eye, spleen
Nader Mozzaka, bereaved. Nader's wife, Nazy, died at Kings Cross
Graham Foulkes, bereaved. Graham's son, David, died at Edgware Rd
Rob Webb, bereaved. Rob's sister, laura, died at Edgware Rd
Paul Mitchell, survivor. Paul lost part of his leg and had serious hearing injuries at Kings Cross
Thelma Stober, survivor. Thelma lost her left leg and had other serious back injuries at Aldgate
Kirsty Morrison, survivor, King's Cross. Kirsty developed debililtating PTSD.
Elizabeth Alderton, survivor, Aldgate
Ros Morley, bereaved. Ros's husband Colin died at Edgware Rd
Lesley Ratcliff, survivor, King's Cross
Michael Henning, survivor, Aldgate. Michael had facial injuries and developed PTSD
Judy Mallinson. Judy's husband, Ross, suffered serious head injuries.
John Tulloch, survivor, Edgware Rd. John suffered severe head injuries
Ema Plunkett, survivor, Tavistock Square
Elizabeth Kenworthy, Aldgate. Survivor and first responder
David Gould, bereaved. David's step-daughter, Helen, died at King's Cross
Angela Iouannou, survivor, King's Cross
Fiona Crosbie, survivor, King's Cross
Mark Elding, survivor, Tavistock Square
Andy Brown, survivor, Aldgate. Andy lost both legs in the explosion.
Janine Mitchell. Janine's husband Paul was seriously injured at King's Cross
Janne Palthe, survivor, Edgware Rd
Thomas Ikemi, bereaved. Thomas cousin, Anthony, was killed in Tavistock Sq
Ross Mallinson, survivor. Ross suffered serious head injuries at Aldgate
Sarah Stow, survivor, Tavistock Sq
Tim Coulson, survivor, Edgware Rd
Rachel North, survivor, King's Cross

People who have given eye witness accounts of 7/7 or described their grief at loved ones dying: go google.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> 7/7 books so far
> 
> One Day In July - John Tulloch
> One Unknown - Gill Hicks
> ...



I'd expect that every one of that select group, has been on radio shows, talk shows, etc; in the public eye.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> But in any event, don't you think that writing a book about one's part in an historic event, tends to propel one into the public eye?


You claimed that she was the "self appointed poster child for 7/7 victims."

Can't you understand why that might appear rather offensive coming from someone with only a distant grasp of the media in the UK?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I'd expect that every one of that select group, has been on radio shows, talk shows, etc; in the public eye.


Are they all "self appointed poster children for 7/7 victims" in your opinion too, then?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I'd expect that every one of that select group, has been on radio shows, talk shows, etc; in the public eye.



Yes, when you write a book you agree to do that as part of your contract.

Now.
Do you think they wrote a book having been involved in 7/7 because they wanted to be in the public eye?

Or do you think there might have been another reason?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Are they all "self appointed poster childs for 7/7 victims" in your opinion too, then?




In a way, they are all such poster children. It seems you've jumped to the conclusion that being such, must somehow be a bad thing.

Perhaps 7/7 victims need a poster child/children.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Got a couple of Amazon links for me?
> 
> But in any event, don't you think that writing a book about one's part in an historic event, tends to propel one into the public eye?
> 
> And isn't writing a book, a voluntary act?



it wasn't a voluntary part in that event was it?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Perhaps 7/7 victims need a poster child/children.


Why's that then Johnny? What do you know about their needs?

Don't you think you might be crossing the line into bad taste here, btw?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Now.
> Do you think they wrote a book having been involved in 7/7 because they wanted to be in the public eye?
> 
> Or do you think there might have been another reason?



Honestly, I don't think that. I expect that they wrote their books, out of an overriding compulsion to get their story out there, also perhaps partly as a personal excorcism. However, all did so, I expect, with full knowledge of where their actions would lead.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> In a way, they are all such poster children. It seems you've jumped to the conclusion that being such, must somehow be a bad thing.
> 
> Perhaps 7/7 victims need a poster child/children.



And are war correspondents who wrote about war, war children?
They at least chose to cover wars.
And is anyone who wrotes about their life experiences a poster child for their life experiences? Because that is what memoirs are, you know...



> I stand to be corrected on this.



So stand


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Why's that then Johnny? What do you know about their needs?
> 
> Don't you think you might be crossing the line into bad taste here, btw?



No.

There is a group of 911 widows; you've probably heard of them. They have claims to make about their treatment, and the treatment of others similarly situated. There has been a heated, intense debate, about these women and their motives. Given the circumstances that brought them, and the 7/7 victims into the public eye, such a public debate is to be expected.


Perhaps, Mr. Editor, you see yourself as more bound by issues of decorum, etc. We, here, tend to feel free to speak our minds, without fear of tut-tutting by schoolmarm types.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

So are you slagging off memoirs in general, or 7/7 memoirs in particular?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> And are war correspondents who wrote about war, war children?
> *They at least chose to cover wars*.



And there's where the difference lies.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> So are you slagging off memoirs in general, or 7/7 memoirs in particular?



What slagging? 

And I'd suggest that your memoir, is of a different type, and for a different purpose, than, say, the memoir of Bing Crosby.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well there's a fine how de do: thanks to you lot, I've missed the bank....

Ah, what the hell, I'll try running...


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Perhaps, Mr. Editor, you see yourself as more bound by issues of decorum, etc. We, here, tend to feel free to speak our minds, without fear of tut-tutting by schoolmarm types.


I've really no idea what you're on about, but it's certainly not helping your accusation that BK is the "self appointed poster child for 7/7 victims."


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> However, all did so, I expect, with full knowledge of where their actions would lead.


When I started my campaign against the CJA I had no idea that it would lead to me writing for national papers, appearing on national TV and starting urban75. I did it because I felt utterly driven and compelled to say something about what I felt was an injustice and that's all I cared about.

I doubt if any of these 7/7 writers felt much different.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Exactly. Thanks.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

and on that note, I am going to bed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> When I started my campaign against the CJA I had no idea that it would lead to me writing for national papers, appearing on national TV and starting urban75. I did it because I felt utterly driven and compelled to say something about what I felt was an injustice and that's all I cared about.
> 
> I doubt if any of these 7/7 writers felt much different.


Never knew any of that, just came here to yap.   Link?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> When I started my campaign against the CJA I had no idea that it would lead to me writing for national papers, appearing on national TV and starting urban75. I did it because I felt utterly driven and compelled to say something about what I felt was an injustice and that's all I cared about.
> 
> I doubt if any of these 7/7 writers felt much different.



when i first read that, i read it as CIA very briefly


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Never knew any of that, just came here to yap.   Link?


Some info here: http://www.urban75.org/football/cja_act.html


----------



## Ms T (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> me too



Hendo's off on Friday so maybe arrange to meet up with him a bit early?  I'm working until late, so probably won't make it, sadly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2007)

I read the article about it in the mail* and I think I'd feel uncomfortable reading a true story that involves rape. I can see why you wrote it and that it would help a lot of people in similar circumstances but surely it would be odd of me, having not had similar circumstances, reading such personal information? 

Good luck with it all though 





























* Yeah, so fucking shoot me!!


----------



## rorymac (Aug 16, 2007)

*;0 .*

Good post hmmm food for thought and that :0 . !! apart from the asterisk and the line explaining the asterisk.
And the wrongun smilies  
Your posts are a disgrace Citizen 66 : 0 .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> When I started my campaign against the CJA I had no idea that it would lead to me writing for national papers, appearing on national TV and starting urban75. I did it because I felt utterly driven and compelled to say something about what I felt was an injustice and that's all I cared about.
> 
> I doubt if any of these 7/7 writers felt much different.



With respect, campaigning against a law aimed at curbing soccer hooligans, is a bit different from being a survivor of one of Britains biggest acts of terrorism, who then goes on to publish a book about his or her experience.

I'd suggest that while a campaign like yours might generate interest and publicity, a book like that is almost guaranteed to do it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> With respect, campaigning against a law aimed at curbing soccer hooligans, is a bit different from being a survivor of one of Britains biggest acts of terrorism, who then goes on to publish a book about his or her experience.
> 
> I'd suggest that while a campaign like yours might generate interest and publicity, a book like that is almost guaranteed to do it.



what's wrong with that?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually,perceived bookseller wisdom is that ''7/7 books don't sell'' ( based, sadly, on hard sales facts) . Which is why I had a titchy advance and an indie publisher and a small run. 

I wrote it anyway: I couldn't write other stuff until I'd written that. It was never about money anyway. Though if I hadn't been made redundant and got a payoff  I couldn't have writtten it.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 16, 2007)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> I read the article about it in the mail* and I think I'd feel uncomfortable reading a true story that involves rape.


I found that bit of the book pretty harrowing as well, even though I had already read an account of the rape somewhere else I think.
Don't not buy the book becasue of that though, it's not all doom and gloom. There are some funny bits, like the incident on the train where BK gets changed out of her countryside clothes and into smart clothes and some woman says to her when she goes back to her seat "There was a hippy sitting there before." 
Something like that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> what's wrong with that?



Nothing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Actually,perceived bookseller wisdom is that ''7/7 books don't sell'' ( based, sadly, on hard sales facts) . Which is why I had a titchy advance and an indie publisher and a small run. .



But do they draw media attention?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny, what is your point? Can you *spell it out*, bcecause I fear I am too stupid to understand what you are driving at. Ta.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Johnny, what is your point? Can you *spell it out*, bcecause I fear I am too stupid to understand what you are driving at. Ta.



You mean yesterday? Who can remember.

As for today, I'm just responding to posts directed at me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it has something to do with my phrase 'poster child for 7/7 victims'. Seems like it got everyone's knickers in a twist.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

More explanation is required. Sorry, but what are you actually meaning and where are you going with this? can you please explain?

because I feel that we  - or at least I - are at cross purposes here.
ta


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> You mean yesterday? Who can remember.
> 
> As for today, I'm just responding to posts directed at me.



May I suggest re-reading the last 10 posts in that case?

edit: make that 15


----------



## yardbird (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I think it has something to do with my phrase 'poster child for 7/7 victims'. Seems like it got everyone's knickers in a twist.



Well, just for starters, yeah.
However I can't get in to this cos I gotta go crash.
And life's to short.
And my two finger stuff is too slow for a debate.
sorry.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Johnny, I have read my copy of the book.  Would you like me to post it to you so you at least know what you are talking about?  Feel free to PM your address and I'll be happy to pop it in the post tomorrow.

I think you would be surprised by it.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

yardbird: word.

moomoo: thanks.

JC: I dont really see the point of criticising a book you haven't read and the media coverage you haven't seen in a country you don't inhabit and aren't exposed to the media of. IYSWIM>


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Media whore to a spammer. Great.
> 
> Sorry, but you do really get up my nose.








			
				firky said:
			
		

> If you sell more copies than Campbell or deface any of his books I'll buy you a pint and a short, BK. You can also have the honour of meeting me




Yes! 

Firky owes me a pint and a short!

I am number 5 at 662 in the political biographies chart...and Campbell's Blair Years is at number 8 and 5856 in the chart.

Pwned.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> Firky owes me a pint and a short!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> Firky owes me a pint and a short!
> 
> ...


   

Not enough smilies!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> JC: I dont really see the point of criticising a book you haven't read and the media coverage you haven't seen in a country you don't inhabit and aren't exposed to the media of. IYSWIM>



I'm not criticizing your book; how could I do that without reading it?

I thought we were talking about your motives for writing it.

True enough I don't live there. But what that means is that at least in part, my view of what gets posted here isn't influenced by the same things that all the british posters are exposed to.  So depending, I'm bringing an uninformed; or an unjaundiced eye to the proceedings.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

well can you explain my motives for writing it then, ta.

a) media attention
B) being a poster child for 7/7
c) something else

I would be interested to know what my motives are. Because obviously, I am at a loss to know, myself.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> Firky owes me a pint and a short!
> 
> ...



Don't forget you also get the (somewhat dubious, imho ) "honour" of meeting firky, too! 

Congrats, though (on the book, not on having to meet firks!)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> well can you explain my motives for writing it then, ta.
> 
> a) media attention
> B) being a poster child for 7/7
> ...



I put out an idea, and now you're getting defensive. Oh well. The discussion was enjoyable for awhile yesterday, anyway.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

No Johnny, I am not getting defensive. Only curious. Very curious.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 16, 2007)

Meh


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I put out an idea, and now you're getting defensive. Oh well. The discussion was enjoyable for awhile yesterday, anyway.



Frankly, m'dear, I am not sure that many of us on here understood the "idea" you were trying to express. I didn't see any enjoyable discussion which involved you on this thread. You appeared to be having a go at BK for some reason or another, but that could be wrong. I have no idea what a "poster child" is, for a start, and I can't tell whether you think it is right or not that BK has managed to get some media attention for her book.

Basically, I really don't think you have expressed yourself well on this thread!  

IMHO, of course


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> No Johnny, I am not getting defensive. Only curious. Very curious.



You're curious as to what your motives were?

Sounds more like defensive to me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Frankly, m'dear, I am not sure that many of us on here understood the "idea" you were trying to express. I didn't see any enjoyable discussion which involved you on this thread. You appeared to be having a go at BK for some reason or another, but that could be wrong. I have no idea what a "poster child" is, for a start, and I can't tell whether you think it is right or not that BK has managed to get some media attention for her book.
> 
> Basically, I really don't think you have expressed yourself well on this thread!
> 
> IMHO, of course



Others seem to understand what a poster child is, since they took such umbrage at my use of the expression.  Same with the idea. I'm sure google or wikipedia can help you out with 'poster child'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Meh



I had to go to the bank. Remember I missed it yesterday?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> You're curious as to what your motives were?
> 
> Sounds more like defensive to me.



No, you twerp. I am curious ( meaning:  not curious, just humouring you) as to how YOU can tell me what my motives in writing it were. Because, clearly, _you_ know better than me.

sarcasm

weary amusement.



never mind


it clearly doesn't get across to you


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> No, you twerp. I am curious ( meaning:  not curious, just humouring you) as to how YOU can tell me what my motives in writing it were. Because, clearly, _you_ know better than me.
> 
> sarcasm
> 
> ...



I understood clearly, which is why I said you're getting defensive.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

In future, I recommend being very literal and careful with the bank and not trying to  be 'witty' or 'humorous' or 'playful' or 'clever' or 'controversial' with them.


 Based on this thread, that would be a really quite bad idea. Especially with a bank. Since they have your money.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> In future, I recommend being very literal and careful with the bank and not trying to  be 'witty' or 'humorous' or 'playful' or 'clever' or 'controversial' with them.
> 
> 
> Based on this thread, that would be a really quite bad idea. Especially with a bank. Since they have your money.



I am careful with the bank.

I needn't be so careful here: after all, you don't have my money.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

What is money, compared to reputation?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just a general question: when you started this thread promoting your new book, did you only want 'pat-on-the-back' type posts, because if so, you should specify that in the op.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> What is money, compared to reputation?



Money will buy you a hamburger.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

Nope. But I was, and am surprised that _someone hasn't not read it, doesn't know me, and doesnt live here,_ should feel compelled to tell me why I wrote it and what the reaction to it is.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

PS> can you explain my motives for writing it ...

accordng to you

a) media attention
B) being a poster child for 7/7
c) something else

I would be interested to know what my motives are. Because obviously, I am at a loss to know, myself.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

tra la la, pfffffffffff, goodnight, this is all silly


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Nope. But I was, and am surprised that _someone hasn't not read it, doesn't know me, and doesnt live here,_ should feel compelled to tell me why I wrote it and what the reaction to it is.




Well, I went back through the thread. My interest was in the coincidence of you reading about your rape when the bomb went off. We then embarked on a brief discussion of randomness etc.

You then talked about how people love a special victim but that you weren't one. I said, it seems you are, since you're _'the poster child for 7/7 victims'_

And then away we went.

At no time did I tell you why you wrote your book. But in going through the thread, I happened upon this:



> I have been plugging away on local radio, which has been grim, trying to make up lost ground so it does't crash out completely in the first 4 weeks, and fail, never to be heard of again, which is not ideal when you have given up your career to be a writer.
> 
> But yesterday I got the break to end all breaks: Richard and Judy want me on today for 4 minutes. I am on with my dad (who is a vicar) & they want talking about being confronted with violence and evil first hand twice ( the stranger rape and the bomb)and what it does to faith/trust/sense of self/ability to cope, carry on etc. This is amazing  and as R&J is the show that makes writer's careers, wonderful for me. The book might not crash out after all now.



But writers are supposed to flog their books, so more power to you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> tra la la, pfffffffffff, goodnight, this is all silly



You're impatient, aren't you? I'm sorry if I'm not responding with sufficient alacrity.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> tra la la, pfffffffffff, goodnight, this is all silly



And let's face it, the reason we're talking, is because we both find it interesting. It's actually something to discuss, as opposed to saying thank you a hundred times to people saying 'Oh Sweetie: well done!" Not that there's anything wrong with praise, but there's not much there to hold the intellect.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 17, 2007)

FFS 

BK had a couple of horrible experiences, both of which have, in different ways, affected many other people, and she decided to write a book about her experiences. 

My understanding is that she wrote partially as a kind of catharsis, partly because it might help others who had been in the same or a similar situation, and party because, after writing a few articles for the press, various writers encouraged her to write. 

Perhaps BK finds it easier to write than to sit behind a desk and do her normal day job after all that's happened to her?  Perhaps she'd like to use the book to help her live a life she's rather lead after her old life has done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson?  Perhaps she even wants to make some money from writing?

So what?  Why shouldn't she do any of these things for all the reasons I've said and / or others?


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> And let's face it, the reason we're talking, is because we both find it interesting. It's actually something to discuss, as opposed to saying thank you a hundred times to people saying 'Oh Sweetie: well done!" Not that there's anything wrong with praise, but there's not much there to hold the intellect.




It sounds to me like you can't bear the attention being focused on BK and you'd like more attention for yourself.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Others seem to understand what a poster child is, since they took such umbrage at my use of the expression.  Same with the idea. I'm sure google or wikipedia can help you out with 'poster child'.



I want to know what YOU mean by "poster child" in this context.

But I don't want to know that much, really - just making the point that I actually have no idea what you are on about. And I live in London. Oh, and I have read BK's book.


----------



## obanite (Aug 17, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> FFS
> 
> BK had a couple of horrible experiences, both of which have, in different ways, affected many other people, and she decided to write a book about her experiences.
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 17, 2007)

Thx LLB & Obanite.
 Anyway, is anyone coming to the drinks tonight in the Albert at 6.30pm?

(and where is the Albert? )


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I am coming, but not for 6:30, I am afraid, because I can't possibly leave work that early 

The (Prince) Albert is on Coldharbour Lane. Just round the corner from the tube station.

http://www.mybrixton.com/brixton/bars&Music-reviews-prince-albert.htm


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> It sounds to me like you can't bear the attention being focused on BK and you'd like more attention for yourself.



The most attention I'm getting, is some people reading my posts on u75. I'm not on tv, nor on radio shows. My picture isn't in the newspaper. I can't really compete.

Btw, why is it that when attributing negative motivation, some people always go for something that's rooted in insecurity? Why not ask yourself that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I want to know what YOU mean by "poster child" in this context.
> 
> But I don't want to know that much, really -.



Then don't ask.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The most attention I'm getting, is some people reading my posts on u75. I'm not on tv, nor on radio shows. My picture isn't in the newspaper. I can't really compete.
> 
> Btw, why is it that when attributing negative motivation, some people always go for something that's rooted in insecurity? Why not ask yourself that.



But it sounds like you begrudge BK getting this attention for some reason. I think she deserves whatever positive feedback she is getting after having a totally shitty time of it, and don't see why anyone would have a problem with that. If she gets ANY money, kudos,  or recognition for her book, then fair play to her.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But it sounds like you begrudge BK getting this attention for some reason. I think she deserves whatever positive feedback she is getting after having a totally shitty time of it, and don't see why anyone would have a problem with that. If she gets ANY money, kudos,  or recognition for her book, then fair play to her.



No, what I found interesting was that I  was criticized for providing [apparently] critical comment, when I don't know her, and haven't read the book. However, pats on the back have been well received, from people in the same boat: ie don't know her, haven't read the book.

One would think that in those circumstances, both the praise and the 'blame', would be of equal value.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> No, what I found interesting was that I  was criticized for providing [apparently] critical comment, when I don't know her, and haven't read the book. However, pats on the back have been well received, from people in the same boat: ie don't know her, haven't read the book.
> 
> One would think that in those circumstances, both the praise and the 'blame', would be of equal value.



No. I haven't read the book, although its on order. I, like other on here I believe, were giving her 'pats on the back' because we remember BKs threads at the time and empathise with the horrors she has been through, and therefore wish her all the best with the book and any success it brings her. You seem to think she has some kind of ulterior motive, which smacks of begrudgery to me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> No. I haven't read the book, although its on order. I, like other on here I believe, were giving her 'pats on the back' because we remember BKs threads at the time and empathise with the horrors she has been through, and therefore wish her all the best with the book and any success it brings her. You seem to think she has some kind of ulterior motive, which smacks of begrudgery to me.



What had originally caught my eye, was the fact that she was reading a magazine article about her own rape at the time that the subway was blown up. That seemed interesting and unusual to me.

For one, I don't think it's a commonplace to have  one's rape put into a magazine article. Then, there's the coincidence of reading about one major misfortune, whilst another is occurring.


----------



## cillaB (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> What had originally caught my eye, was the fact that she was reading a magazine article about her own rape at the time that the subway was blown up. That seemed interesting and unusual to me.
> 
> For one, I don't think it's a commonplace to have  one's rape put into a magazine article. Then, there's the coincidence of reading about one major misfortune, whilst another is occurring.



now, that sounds as though you don't believe she was reading said article on 7/7/05.  Is that really what you mean?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 18, 2007)

cillaB said:
			
		

> now, that sounds as though you don't believe she was reading said article on 7/7/05.  Is that really what you mean?



No, I believe her. As I said in my first post, it is quite a coincidence, and if it were me, it would have me wondering about fate etc.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 18, 2007)

I haven't read the book yet (on order), and I am sure there will be areas of disagreement between me & BK, however I would avoid making further comments about the experiences of a bomb-survivor until I have read it.  As the saying goes, Mr Canuck, given you are in hole, I'd stop digging if I were you, and let it drop.


----------



## Celt (Aug 18, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> No, I believe her. As I said in my first post, it is quite a coincidence, and if it were me, it would have me wondering about fate etc.




I think BK has said - she in some ways considers herself to have been doubly blessed -  she has been violently attacked  by complete strangers twice and could have died on both occasions - but didn't,she survived twice.

I have read the book,  maybe you should tooJoh nny it might explain some of the things that you find 'surprising'.


----------



## jbob (Aug 18, 2007)

All Johnny ever does is pick out insigificant, irrelavent, pedantic points - on whatever subject - and hope to derail a thread. That's all he does, don't bother engaging, he's unlikely to say anything of note.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2007)

There's nothing he hates more than being ignored.

If you quote him and respond, you're only feeding his addiction.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

I forgot to take a camera with me, so I only had my crappy phone camera, but here is a photo of Rachel at her first ever book signing!


----------



## cillaB (Aug 18, 2007)

ok, point taken London_Calling and jbob


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2007)

My own book signing/launch party a few years ago didn't go exactly to plan, mainly on account of the useless fucktards of a publishing company forgetting to get the books delivered to the venue.

*shudders at the memory


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

Signings can be very embarrassing affairs if no one turns up - I've been to a few where that happens


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

Ours was much more ad hoc than that 

In fact, when I arrived, no-one had even asked her to sign a book! 

I just wandered straight up and thrust mine in front of her, thereby being the first person ever to have a book signed by her, I believe, and also starting the trend and everyone else got theirs out, too.

Then we all got pissed.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 18, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Ours was much more ad hoc than that
> 
> In fact, when I arrived, no-one had even asked her to sign a book!
> Then we all got pissed.



Think its mine being signed in photo


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Think its mine being signed in photo



It is 

If you go to my flickr page, you will see the other photos I took...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49115169@N00/sets/72157601516138860/


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2007)

That's a nice picture of who I presume is yardbird and BK.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> That's a nice picture of who I presume is yardbird and BK.



I just wish I had thought to take my camera


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's a lovely photo!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 18, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It is
> 
> If you go to my flickr page, you will see the other photos I took...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49115169@N00/sets/72157601516138860/


Is that Jim Bowen?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 18, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Is that Jim Bowen?


----------



## hendo (Aug 18, 2007)

It was a small but exclusive gathering. 
My head still hurts


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, you lot were pissed before I even arrived


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 18, 2007)

It was very lovely to meet you all and *thanks so much *for coming. A v. proud moment signing me first book. My head hurts too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2007)

It was great to meet you, too, and I am delighted that you thought to write "Urban75 forever!" inside said book


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It was great to meet you, too, and I am delighted that you thought to write "Urban75 forever!" inside said book



Get a room, eh?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 18, 2007)

It was great to meet all of you.
Long time since I've been pissed on the train home to Sussex  
And my camera was on my belt all the time and I completely forgot.


feel a bit better now


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 19, 2007)

I've just read your book.  Bloody hell, it was a harrowing read, but one I couldn't put down.  It was meant to be for my holiday but I thought I'll just read the first chapter....a few hours later I finished it open-mouthed.  Shocking and very thought-provoking.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 20, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> It was very lovely to meet you all and *thanks so much *for coming. A v. proud moment signing me first book. My head hurts too



Mine too.  I knew that last pint was a bad idea.   

Thanks all for a really nice evening - especially you, BK.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Your head cannot still be hurting today, 3 days later!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 20, 2007)

I wasn't _that_ drunk!  

I did feel a wee bit rough on Saturday morning.  But, unlike last time I got the 53 home, at least I didn't fall asleep and wake up in Plumstead bus station.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Signings can be very embarrassing affairs if no one turns up - I've been to a few where that happens


Oh, my book launch was packed with people. I drank as much of the free booze as possible to eliminate all memory of the _no-book_ book launch disaster.


*shame I could't make Friday's drink but I was away in Wales.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 20, 2007)

When I opened this thread I didn't actually check who'd started other than it was a mod, so automatically I thought it was ed.
Imagine my surprise when opened the link and heard litrally the sentence, "god he's let himself go" out of my mouth


----------

